# Maledetto WhatsApp



## Celeste (26 Febbraio 2015)

Buongiorno, non so se é capitato anche a voi, ma per me é stato come un fulmine a ciel sereno. Dopo qualche mese di sospetti, faccio una cosa che mai nella vita avrei concepito - spio nel cellulare di mio marito. Mi trovo diverse conversazioni whatsapp con amici, parenti ecc. e con un numero sconosciuto, straniero (del Paese di mio marito), a nome di un uomo, ma chi scriveva era assolutamente una donna. Beh questi due si amano! amore di qua, sei la donna/uomo della mia vita, ti farei questo ti farei quello....    a parte il primo momento di smarrimento mi chiedo chi possa essere questa donna? la conosce? come la conosce? Non credo ci sia di mezzo il sesso perché si trovano a migliaia di km di distanza e che io sappia non l'ha mai vista (quando siamo stati in vacanza là eravamo sempre insieme)... sono solo parole buttate lì per superficialità? è solo voglia di flirtare? capisco il flirtare, ma i sentimenti non li avevo considerati; avrei forse più giustificato un colpo di testa avuto una sera che eri fuori con gli amici, ubriaco, lontano da casa, che ne so… invece questa lettura di sentimenti profondi mi ha davvero devastato... La prima cosa che ho fatto, di istinto, ho chiamato il numero in questione - l’ho insultata, le ho detto di tutto – del tipo che lei, essendo donna sposata e madre di famiglia non doveva permettersi neanche di guardare i mariti altrui e che se voleva che le facessi un casino informando suo marito doveva solo dirmelo….lei mi ha detto che avrebbe registrato la telefonata e l’avrebbe mandata al legale, le ho risposto che facesse quel che vuole, che le prove in mano ce le avevo io e che potevo farle un gran bel casino. 
Dopo di che ho affrontato mio marito - gli ho detto chiaramente che se lui è innamorato dell’altra e con me sta male, la soluzione è semplicissima – la porta è aperta e io non lo obbligo a rimanere in una situazione a lui scomoda, ma mi ha spergiurato in lacrime che non é così, che si, la conosce ma non la vede da anni - é un'amica della famiglia (che devo anche aver conosciuto in passato), quindi sa che lui é sposato con me; Sulle motivazioni, mi ripete che è stato un piano folle, un desiderio di vendetta che lo perseguitava da anni (sembra che avessero avuto una storia tipo 25 anni fa e che lei l'avesse lasciato) che gli ha preso la mano…sarà che gli uomini avvicinandosi a 50 anni si rimbambiscono? Può essere anche una non accettazione dell’età che avanza? Un desiderio di tornare a provare i sentimenti della gioventù… voglio credergli perché stiamo insieme da 20 anni, abbiamo un figlio che adoriamo, siamo sempre stati bene, mai avuto nessun tipo di problema (a parte ovviamente qualche normale alto e basso delle coppie sposate da tanti anni), ma niente che mi lasciasse presagire una cosa del genere. Ovviamente l’ho avvisato che mi prenderò i miei tempi per elaborare la cosa, e che non solo mi aspetto che non succeda più ma che devono cambiare molte cose, deve dedicarmi molto più tempo senza distrazioni – mi ha confermato che si è tolto da ogni tipo di social e ha disinstallato whatsapp dal cellulare.

Ora, la mia domanda é la seguente: poiché sono una persona molto vendicativa, la mail del marito della tizia l'ho trovata... gli scrivo? una cosa soft, del tipo - controlla il cellulare di tua moglie perché scrive cose molto osé a mio marito? lei potrebbe essere stata più furba ed aver cancellato ogni prova, ma il desiderio di fargliela pagare é molto forte....


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2015)

Non scrivere niente a nessuno,se proprio non vuoi fare guerre tanto per il gusto di farle.

lavora piuttosto su questi istinti vendicativi, chè sono veramente pessimi


----------



## Nicka (26 Febbraio 2015)

Celeste ha detto:


> Ora, la mia domanda é la seguente: poiché sono una persona molto vendicativa, la mail del marito della tizia l'ho trovata... gli scrivo? una cosa soft, del tipo - controlla il cellulare di tua moglie perché scrive cose molto osé a mio marito? lei potrebbe essere stata più furba ed aver cancellato ogni prova, ma il desiderio di fargliela pagare é molto forte....


E sto povero uomo che t'avrebbe fatto di male?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2015)

Celeste ha detto:


> Buongiorno, non so se é capitato anche a voi, ma per me é stato come un fulmine a ciel sereno. Dopo qualche mese di sospetti, faccio una cosa che mai nella vita avrei concepito - spio nel cellulare di mio marito. Mi trovo diverse conversazioni whatsapp con amici, parenti ecc. e con un numero sconosciuto, straniero (del Paese di mio marito), a nome di un uomo, ma chi scriveva era assolutamente una donna. Beh questi due si amano! amore di qua, sei la donna/uomo della mia vita, ti farei questo ti farei quello....    a parte il primo momento di smarrimento mi chiedo chi possa essere questa donna? la conosce? come la conosce? Non credo ci sia di mezzo il sesso perché si trovano a migliaia di km di distanza e che io sappia non l'ha mai vista (quando siamo stati in vacanza là eravamo sempre insieme)... sono solo parole buttate lì per superficialità? è solo voglia di flirtare? capisco il flirtare, ma i sentimenti non li avevo considerati; avrei forse più giustificato un colpo di testa avuto una sera che eri fuori con gli amici, ubriaco, lontano da casa, che ne so… invece questa lettura di sentimenti profondi mi ha davvero devastato... La prima cosa che ho fatto, di istinto, ho chiamato il numero in questione - l’ho insultata, le ho detto di tutto – del tipo che lei, essendo donna sposata e madre di famiglia non doveva permettersi neanche di guardare i mariti altrui e che se voleva che le facessi un casino informando suo marito doveva solo dirmelo….lei mi ha detto che avrebbe registrato la telefonata e l’avrebbe mandata al legale, le ho risposto che facesse quel che vuole, che le prove in mano ce le avevo io e che potevo farle un gran bel casino.
> Dopo di che ho affrontato mio marito - gli ho detto chiaramente che se lui è innamorato dell’altra e con me sta male, la soluzione è semplicissima – la porta è aperta e io non lo obbligo a rimanere in una situazione a lui scomoda, ma mi ha spergiurato in lacrime che non é così, che si, la conosce ma non la vede da anni - é un'amica della famiglia (che devo anche aver conosciuto in passato), quindi sa che lui é sposato con me; Sulle motivazioni, mi ripete che è stato un piano folle, un desiderio di vendetta che lo perseguitava da anni (sembra che avessero avuto una storia tipo 25 anni fa e che lei l'avesse lasciato) che gli ha preso la mano…sarà che gli uomini avvicinandosi a 50 anni si rimbambiscono? Può essere anche una non accettazione dell’età che avanza? Un desiderio di tornare a provare i sentimenti della gioventù… voglio credergli perché stiamo insieme da 20 anni, abbiamo un figlio che adoriamo, siamo sempre stati bene, mai avuto nessun tipo di problema (a parte ovviamente qualche normale alto e basso delle coppie sposate da tanti anni), ma niente che mi lasciasse presagire una cosa del genere. Ovviamente l’ho avvisato che mi prenderò i miei tempi per elaborare la cosa, e che non solo mi aspetto che non succeda più ma che devono cambiare molte cose, deve dedicarmi molto più tempo senza distrazioni – mi ha confermato che si è tolto da ogni tipo di social e ha disinstallato whatsapp dal cellulare.
> 
> Ora, la mia domanda é la seguente: poiché sono una persona molto vendicativa, la mail del marito della tizia l'ho trovata... gli scrivo? una cosa soft, del tipo - controlla il cellulare di tua moglie perché scrive cose molto osé a mio marito? lei potrebbe essere stata più furba ed aver cancellato ogni prova, ma il desiderio di fargliela pagare é molto forte....


Ma no, non è il caso credimi di scatenare un caos infinito per un minimo momento di soddisfazione.


----------



## Vipera gentile (26 Febbraio 2015)

No, non scrivere.


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Febbraio 2015)

Celeste ha detto:


> Buongiorno, non so se é capitato anche a voi, ma per me é stato come un fulmine a ciel sereno. Dopo qualche mese di sospetti, faccio una cosa che mai nella vita avrei concepito - spio nel cellulare di mio marito. Mi trovo diverse conversazioni whatsapp con amici, parenti ecc. e con un numero sconosciuto, straniero (del Paese di mio marito), a nome di un uomo, ma chi scriveva era assolutamente una donna. Beh questi due si amano! amore di qua, sei la donna/uomo della mia vita, ti farei questo ti farei quello....    a parte il primo momento di smarrimento mi chiedo chi possa essere questa donna? la conosce? come la conosce? Non credo ci sia di mezzo il sesso perché si trovano a migliaia di km di distanza e che io sappia non l'ha mai vista (quando siamo stati in vacanza là eravamo sempre insieme)... sono solo parole buttate lì per superficialità? è solo voglia di flirtare? capisco il flirtare, ma i sentimenti non li avevo considerati; avrei forse più giustificato un colpo di testa avuto una sera che eri fuori con gli amici, ubriaco, lontano da casa, che ne so… invece questa lettura di sentimenti profondi mi ha davvero devastato... La prima cosa che ho fatto, di istinto, ho chiamato il numero in questione - l’ho insultata, le ho detto di tutto – del tipo che lei, essendo donna sposata e madre di famiglia non doveva permettersi neanche di guardare i mariti altrui e che se voleva che le facessi un casino informando suo marito doveva solo dirmelo….lei mi ha detto che avrebbe registrato la telefonata e l’avrebbe mandata al legale, le ho risposto che facesse quel che vuole, che le prove in mano ce le avevo io e che potevo farle un gran bel casino.
> Dopo di che ho affrontato mio marito - gli ho detto chiaramente che se lui è innamorato dell’altra e con me sta male, la soluzione è semplicissima – la porta è aperta e io non lo obbligo a rimanere in una situazione a lui scomoda, ma mi ha spergiurato in lacrime che non é così, che si, la conosce ma non la vede da anni - é un'amica della famiglia (che devo anche aver conosciuto in passato), quindi sa che lui é sposato con me; Sulle motivazioni, mi ripete che è stato un piano folle, un desiderio di vendetta che lo perseguitava da anni (sembra che avessero avuto una storia tipo 25 anni fa e che lei l'avesse lasciato) che gli ha preso la mano…sarà che gli uomini avvicinandosi a 50 anni si rimbambiscono? Può essere anche una non accettazione dell’età che avanza? Un desiderio di tornare a provare i sentimenti della gioventù… voglio credergli perché stiamo insieme da 20 anni, abbiamo un figlio che adoriamo, siamo sempre stati bene, mai avuto nessun tipo di problema (a parte ovviamente qualche normale alto e basso delle coppie sposate da tanti anni), ma niente che mi lasciasse presagire una cosa del genere. Ovviamente l’ho avvisato che mi prenderò i miei tempi per elaborare la cosa, e che non solo mi aspetto che non succeda più ma che devono cambiare molte cose, deve dedicarmi molto più tempo senza distrazioni – mi ha confermato che si è tolto da ogni tipo di social e ha disinstallato whatsapp dal cellulare.
> 
> Ora, la mia domanda é la seguente: poiché sono una persona molto vendicativa, la mail del marito della tizia l'ho trovata... gli scrivo? una cosa soft, del tipo - controlla il cellulare di tua moglie perché scrive cose molto osé a mio marito? lei potrebbe essere stata più furba ed aver cancellato ogni prova, ma il desiderio di fargliela pagare é molto forte....


Ma che te la prendi con lei? 

_*L'unico*_ che aveva dei doveri nei tuoi confronti è TUO marito! 

Lascia stare, fare la spia funziona solo alle elementari, per sentirsi il "cocco" della maestra, ma visto il matrimonio ventennale presumo che hai superato l'età.

Se te la senti di ricominciare, ricomincia dal "voi=tu e tuo marito", il resto lascialo fuori.


----------



## drusilla (26 Febbraio 2015)

anch'io ti dico di non scrivere. Lascia lei e suo marito nel loro private hell. Mi dispiace per la botta che hai preso. Trovarsi un marito bimbominkia dopo tanti anni è una bella botta davvero.


----------



## JON (26 Febbraio 2015)

Celeste ha detto:


> Buongiorno, non so se é capitato anche a voi, ma per me é stato come un fulmine a ciel sereno. Dopo qualche mese di sospetti, faccio una cosa che mai nella vita avrei concepito - spio nel cellulare di mio marito. Mi trovo diverse conversazioni whatsapp con amici, parenti ecc. e con un numero sconosciuto, straniero (del Paese di mio marito), a nome di un uomo, ma chi scriveva era assolutamente una donna. Beh questi due si amano! amore di qua, sei la donna/uomo della mia vita, ti farei questo ti farei quello....    a parte il primo momento di smarrimento mi chiedo chi possa essere questa donna? la conosce? come la conosce? Non credo ci sia di mezzo il sesso perché si trovano a migliaia di km di distanza e che io sappia non l'ha mai vista (quando siamo stati in vacanza là eravamo sempre insieme)... sono solo parole buttate lì per superficialità? è solo voglia di flirtare? capisco il flirtare, ma i sentimenti non li avevo considerati; avrei forse più giustificato un colpo di testa avuto una sera che eri fuori con gli amici, ubriaco, lontano da casa, che ne so… invece questa lettura di sentimenti profondi mi ha davvero devastato... La prima cosa che ho fatto, di istinto, ho chiamato il numero in questione - l’ho insultata, le ho detto di tutto – del tipo che lei, essendo donna sposata e madre di famiglia non doveva permettersi neanche di guardare i mariti altrui e che se voleva che le facessi un casino informando suo marito doveva solo dirmelo….lei mi ha detto che avrebbe registrato la telefonata e l’avrebbe mandata al legale, le ho risposto che facesse quel che vuole, che le prove in mano ce le avevo io e che potevo farle un gran bel casino.
> Dopo di che ho affrontato mio marito - gli ho detto chiaramente che se lui è innamorato dell’altra e con me sta male, la soluzione è semplicissima – la porta è aperta e io non lo obbligo a rimanere in una situazione a lui scomoda, ma mi ha spergiurato in lacrime che non é così, che si, la conosce ma non la vede da anni - é un'amica della famiglia (che devo anche aver conosciuto in passato), quindi sa che lui é sposato con me; Sulle motivazioni, mi ripete che è stato un piano folle, un desiderio di vendetta che lo perseguitava da anni (sembra che avessero avuto una storia tipo 25 anni fa e che lei l'avesse lasciato) che gli ha preso la mano…sarà che gli uomini avvicinandosi a 50 anni si rimbambiscono? Può essere anche una non accettazione dell’età che avanza? Un desiderio di tornare a provare i sentimenti della gioventù… voglio credergli perché stiamo insieme da 20 anni, abbiamo un figlio che adoriamo, siamo sempre stati bene, mai avuto nessun tipo di problema (a parte ovviamente qualche normale alto e basso delle coppie sposate da tanti anni), ma niente che mi lasciasse presagire una cosa del genere. Ovviamente l’ho avvisato che mi prenderò i miei tempi per elaborare la cosa, e che non solo mi aspetto che non succeda più ma che devono cambiare molte cose, deve dedicarmi molto più tempo senza distrazioni – mi ha confermato che si è tolto da ogni tipo di social e ha disinstallato whatsapp dal cellulare.
> 
> Ora, la mia domanda é la seguente: poiché sono una persona molto vendicativa, la mail del marito della tizia l'ho trovata... gli scrivo? una cosa soft, del tipo - controlla il cellulare di tua moglie perché scrive cose molto osé a mio marito? lei potrebbe essere stata più furba ed aver cancellato ogni prova, ma il desiderio di fargliela pagare é molto forte....


Ci sta che senti la necessità di vendicarti, ma a mente fredda vedrai che non è il caso che allarghi la faccenda. Non fosse altro per il fatto che a te non serve.

Puoi però incanalare meglio la tua capacità di controllo. Tuo marito, da quello che dici, è ora nelle tue mani. Per quanto lo riguarda credo si tratti solo di infatuazione e illusione, se ritieni che la cosa possa rientrare per te credo che la cosa sia fattibile per entrambi.

Certo che se cominci a vederlo per qualcun altro e a perderne la stima la faccenda può assumere altri connotati.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Febbraio 2015)

Celeste ha detto:


> Buongiorno, non so se é capitato anche a voi, ma per me é stato come un fulmine a ciel sereno. Dopo qualche mese di sospetti, faccio una cosa che mai nella vita avrei concepito - spio nel cellulare di mio marito. Mi trovo diverse conversazioni whatsapp con amici, parenti ecc. e con un numero sconosciuto, straniero (del Paese di mio marito), a nome di un uomo, ma chi scriveva era assolutamente una donna. Beh questi due si amano! amore di qua, sei la donna/uomo della mia vita, ti farei questo ti farei quello....    a parte il primo momento di smarrimento mi chiedo chi possa essere questa donna? la conosce? come la conosce? Non credo ci sia di mezzo il sesso perché si trovano a migliaia di km di distanza e che io sappia non l'ha mai vista (quando siamo stati in vacanza là eravamo sempre insieme)... sono solo parole buttate lì per superficialità? è solo voglia di flirtare? capisco il flirtare, ma i sentimenti non li avevo considerati; avrei forse più giustificato un colpo di testa avuto una sera che eri fuori con gli amici, ubriaco, lontano da casa, che ne so… invece questa lettura di sentimenti profondi mi ha davvero devastato... La prima cosa che ho fatto, di istinto, ho chiamato il numero in questione - l’ho insultata, le ho detto di tutto – del tipo che lei, essendo donna sposata e madre di famiglia non doveva permettersi neanche di guardare i mariti altrui e che se voleva che le facessi un casino informando suo marito doveva solo dirmelo….lei mi ha detto che avrebbe registrato la telefonata e l’avrebbe mandata al legale, le ho risposto che facesse quel che vuole, che le prove in mano ce le avevo io e che potevo farle un gran bel casino.
> Dopo di che ho affrontato mio marito - gli ho detto chiaramente che se lui è innamorato dell’altra e con me sta male, la soluzione è semplicissima – la porta è aperta e io non lo obbligo a rimanere in una situazione a lui scomoda, ma mi ha spergiurato in lacrime che non é così, che si, la conosce ma non la vede da anni - é un'amica della famiglia (che devo anche aver conosciuto in passato), quindi sa che lui é sposato con me; Sulle motivazioni, mi ripete che è stato un piano folle, un desiderio di vendetta che lo perseguitava da anni (sembra che avessero avuto una storia tipo 25 anni fa e che lei l'avesse lasciato) che gli ha preso la mano…sarà che gli uomini avvicinandosi a 50 anni si rimbambiscono? Può essere anche una non accettazione dell’età che avanza? Un desiderio di tornare a provare i sentimenti della gioventù… voglio credergli perché stiamo insieme da 20 anni, abbiamo un figlio che adoriamo, siamo sempre stati bene, mai avuto nessun tipo di problema (a parte ovviamente qualche normale alto e basso delle coppie sposate da tanti anni), ma niente che mi lasciasse presagire una cosa del genere. Ovviamente l’ho avvisato che mi prenderò i miei tempi per elaborare la cosa, e che non solo mi aspetto che non succeda più ma che devono cambiare molte cose, deve dedicarmi molto più tempo senza distrazioni – mi ha confermato che si è tolto da ogni tipo di social e ha disinstallato whatsapp dal cellulare.
> 
> Ora, la mia domanda é la seguente: poiché sono una persona molto vendicativa, la mail del marito della tizia l'ho trovata... gli scrivo? una cosa soft, del tipo - controlla il cellulare di tua moglie perché scrive cose molto osé a mio marito? lei potrebbe essere stata più furba ed aver cancellato ogni prova, ma il desiderio di fargliela pagare é molto forte....


Se sono solo 'parole' lascia perdere. 
Se sono passati ai 'fatti' allora, per come la vedo io, contatta pure il marito.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (26 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao Celeste, benvenuta.
Posso comprendere che far scoppiare la "bomba" anche in casa di lei, ti renderebbe più tranquilla, perché probabilmente anche il marito resterebbe *come minimo *più vigile ed allertato, ma non ne vale la pena, butteresti solo benzina sul fuoco. Si dice che la miglior vendetta è il perdono...


----------



## ivanl (26 Febbraio 2015)

se sono solo parole, lascia perdere. prenditela con tuo marito e basta...perlatro, che abbia disinstallato WA non ci credere, ma nemmeno se lo vedi.
tanto si reinstalla quando vuoi e ti tiene salvate tutte le conversazioni


----------



## Traccia (26 Febbraio 2015)

Celeste ha detto:


> Buongiorno, non so se é capitato anche a voi, ma per me é stato come un fulmine a ciel sereno. Dopo qualche mese di sospetti, faccio una cosa che mai nella vita avrei concepito - spio nel cellulare di mio marito. Mi trovo diverse conversazioni whatsapp con amici, parenti ecc. e con un numero sconosciuto, straniero (del Paese di mio marito), a nome di un uomo, ma chi scriveva era assolutamente una donna. Beh questi due si amano! amore di qua, sei la donna/uomo della mia vita, ti farei questo ti farei quello....    a parte il primo momento di smarrimento mi chiedo chi possa essere questa donna? la conosce? come la conosce? Non credo ci sia di mezzo il sesso perché si trovano a migliaia di km di distanza e che io sappia non l'ha mai vista (quando siamo stati in vacanza là eravamo sempre insieme)... sono solo parole buttate lì per superficialità? è solo voglia di flirtare? capisco il flirtare, ma i sentimenti non li avevo considerati; avrei forse più giustificato un colpo di testa avuto una sera che eri fuori con gli amici, ubriaco, lontano da casa, che ne so… invece questa lettura di sentimenti profondi mi ha davvero devastato... La prima cosa che ho fatto, di istinto, ho chiamato il numero in questione - l’ho insultata, le ho detto di tutto – del tipo che lei, essendo donna sposata e madre di famiglia non doveva permettersi neanche di guardare i mariti altrui e che se voleva che le facessi un casino informando suo marito doveva solo dirmelo….lei mi ha detto che avrebbe registrato la telefonata e l’avrebbe mandata al legale, le ho risposto che facesse quel che vuole, che le prove in mano ce le avevo io e che potevo farle un gran bel casino.
> Dopo di che ho affrontato mio marito - gli ho detto chiaramente che se lui è innamorato dell’altra e con me sta male, la soluzione è semplicissima – la porta è aperta e io non lo obbligo a rimanere in una situazione a lui scomoda, ma mi ha spergiurato in lacrime che non é così, che si, la conosce ma non la vede da anni - é un'amica della famiglia (che devo anche aver conosciuto in passato), quindi sa che lui é sposato con me; Sulle motivazioni, mi ripete che è stato un piano folle, un desiderio di vendetta che lo perseguitava da anni (sembra che avessero avuto una storia tipo 25 anni fa e che lei l'avesse lasciato) che gli ha preso la mano…sarà che gli uomini avvicinandosi a 50 anni si rimbambiscono? Può essere anche una non accettazione dell’età che avanza? Un desiderio di tornare a provare i sentimenti della gioventù… voglio credergli perché stiamo insieme da 20 anni, abbiamo un figlio che adoriamo, siamo sempre stati bene, mai avuto nessun tipo di problema (a parte ovviamente qualche normale alto e basso delle coppie sposate da tanti anni), ma niente che mi lasciasse presagire una cosa del genere. Ovviamente l’ho avvisato che mi prenderò i miei tempi per elaborare la cosa, e che non solo mi aspetto che non succeda più ma che devono cambiare molte cose, deve dedicarmi molto più tempo senza distrazioni – mi ha confermato che si è tolto da ogni tipo di social e ha disinstallato whatsapp dal cellulare.
> 
> *Ora, la mia domanda é la seguente: poiché sono una persona molto vendicativa, la mail del marito della tizia l'ho trovata... gli scrivo? una cosa soft, del tipo - controlla il cellulare di tua moglie perché scrive cose molto osé a mio marito? lei potrebbe essere stata più furba ed aver cancellato ogni prova, ma il desiderio di fargliela pagare é molto forte....*


mi unisco al coro...no, non scrivere!!!
sono affari suoi, loro (della tipa e di suo marito). 
Tu vediti i tuoi e quelli in casa tua.
Secondo me hai fatto male anche a chiamare lei. Hai scoperto il tutto, ok. Sei incazzata, stra-ok. Prendi tuo marito e fagli il culo, ok-eissimo.
Ma il resto lascialo fuori.


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

Celeste ha detto:


> Buongiorno, non so se é capitato anche a voi, ma per me é stato come un fulmine a ciel sereno. Dopo qualche mese di sospetti, faccio una cosa che mai nella vita avrei concepito - spio nel cellulare di mio marito. Mi trovo diverse conversazioni whatsapp con amici, parenti ecc. e con un numero sconosciuto, straniero (del Paese di mio marito), a nome di un uomo, ma chi scriveva era assolutamente una donna. Beh questi due si amano! amore di qua, sei la donna/uomo della mia vita, ti farei questo ti farei quello....    a parte il primo momento di smarrimento mi chiedo chi possa essere questa donna? la conosce? come la conosce? Non credo ci sia di mezzo il sesso perché si trovano a migliaia di km di distanza e che io sappia non l'ha mai vista (quando siamo stati in vacanza là eravamo sempre insieme)... sono solo parole buttate lì per superficialità? è solo voglia di flirtare? capisco il flirtare, ma i sentimenti non li avevo considerati; avrei forse più giustificato un colpo di testa avuto una sera che eri fuori con gli amici, ubriaco, lontano da casa, che ne so… invece questa lettura di sentimenti profondi mi ha davvero devastato... La prima cosa che ho fatto, di istinto, ho chiamato il numero in questione - l’ho insultata, le ho detto di tutto – del tipo che lei, essendo donna sposata e madre di famiglia non doveva permettersi neanche di guardare i mariti altrui e che se voleva che le facessi un casino informando suo marito doveva solo dirmelo….lei mi ha detto che avrebbe registrato la telefonata e l’avrebbe mandata al legale, le ho risposto che facesse quel che vuole, che le prove in mano ce le avevo io e che potevo farle un gran bel casino.
> Dopo di che ho affrontato mio marito - gli ho detto chiaramente che se lui è innamorato dell’altra e con me sta male, la soluzione è semplicissima – la porta è aperta e io non lo obbligo a rimanere in una situazione a lui scomoda, ma mi ha spergiurato in lacrime che non é così, che si, la conosce ma non la vede da anni - é un'amica della famiglia (che devo anche aver conosciuto in passato), quindi sa che lui é sposato con me; Sulle motivazioni, mi ripete che è stato un piano folle, un desiderio di vendetta che lo perseguitava da anni (sembra che avessero avuto una storia tipo 25 anni fa e che lei l'avesse lasciato) che gli ha preso la mano…sarà che gli uomini avvicinandosi a 50 anni si rimbambiscono? Può essere anche una non accettazione dell’età che avanza? Un desiderio di tornare a provare i sentimenti della gioventù… voglio credergli perché stiamo insieme da 20 anni, abbiamo un figlio che adoriamo, siamo sempre stati bene, mai avuto nessun tipo di problema (a parte ovviamente qualche normale alto e basso delle coppie sposate da tanti anni), ma niente che mi lasciasse presagire una cosa del genere. Ovviamente l’ho avvisato che mi prenderò i miei tempi per elaborare la cosa, e che non solo mi aspetto che non succeda più ma che devono cambiare molte cose, deve dedicarmi molto più tempo senza distrazioni – mi ha confermato che si è tolto da ogni tipo di social e ha disinstallato whatsapp dal cellulare.
> 
> Ora, la mia domanda é la seguente: poiché sono una persona molto vendicativa, la mail del marito della tizia l'ho trovata... gli scrivo? una cosa soft, del tipo - controlla il cellulare di tua moglie perché scrive cose molto osé a mio marito? lei potrebbe essere stata più furba ed aver cancellato ogni prova, ma il desiderio di fargliela pagare é molto forte....



La rabbia che hai dentro dirigila piuttosto verso tuo marito, se la devi far pagare a qualcuno questo qualcuno è lui.
Hai detto giusto: i mariti si rimbambiscono, non per nulla sono stati scritti dei libri sulla crisi di mezza età.
Però non ho capito la faccenda del desiderio di vendetta (pure lui?!)...che vendetta aveva in mente?
Quella di prenderla per il culo e magari farla innamorare?
Cattivo di un cattivone perfido!
Ma che è, un vizio di famiglia?!!


----------



## Diletta (26 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> se sono solo parole, lascia perdere. prenditela con tuo marito e basta...perlatro, che abbia disinstallato WA* non ci credere, ma nemmeno se lo vedi.*
> tanto si reinstalla quando vuoi e ti tiene salvate tutte le conversazioni




Cavolo...andiamo bene!!


----------



## Traccia (26 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> se sono solo parole, lascia perdere. prenditela con tuo marito e basta...perlatro, c*he abbia disinstallato WA non ci credere, ma nemmeno se lo vedi.*
> tanto si reinstalla quando vuoi e ti tiene salvate tutte le conversazioni



ma guarda...io invece a quello posso anche crederci...perchè mentire? si starà cagando sotto e magari ha anche capito di aver fatto una stronzata. Tanto che nemmeno hanno consumato (a quanto mi sembra di aver capito, se non oltre 20anni fa quando si frequentavano). Io ci credo pure alla sua buona fede di aver disistallato WA. Certo! la motivazione non è delle più nobili (giusto perchè sarà terrorizzato e non perchè è ciò che desidera veramente).
Ma sarebbe un cojone a dire una cazzata così col rischio di farsi ribeccare nuovamente.

Celeste mi sembra molto cazzuta, non una donna gnegne che si fanno asfaltare, lei se lo magna vivo e se lo ricaca.
ops! che francesismi...sono proprio una contessina


----------



## Dalida (26 Febbraio 2015)

Celeste ha detto:


> Buongiorno, non so se é capitato anche a voi, ma per me é stato come un fulmine a ciel sereno. Dopo qualche mese di sospetti, faccio una cosa che mai nella vita avrei concepito - spio nel cellulare di mio marito. Mi trovo diverse conversazioni whatsapp con amici, parenti ecc. e con un numero sconosciuto, straniero (del Paese di mio marito), a nome di un uomo, ma chi scriveva era assolutamente una donna. Beh questi due si amano! amore di qua, sei la donna/uomo della mia vita, ti farei questo ti farei quello....    a parte il primo momento di smarrimento mi chiedo chi possa essere questa donna? la conosce? come la conosce? Non credo ci sia di mezzo il sesso perché si trovano a migliaia di km di distanza e che io sappia non l'ha mai vista (quando siamo stati in vacanza là eravamo sempre insieme)... sono solo parole buttate lì per superficialità? è solo voglia di flirtare? capisco il flirtare, ma i sentimenti non li avevo considerati; avrei forse più giustificato un colpo di testa avuto una sera che eri fuori con gli amici, ubriaco, lontano da casa, che ne so… invece questa lettura di sentimenti profondi mi ha davvero devastato... La prima cosa che ho fatto, di istinto, ho chiamato il numero in questione - l’ho insultata, le ho detto di tutto – del tipo che lei, essendo donna sposata e madre di famiglia non doveva permettersi neanche di guardare i mariti altrui e che se voleva che le facessi un casino informando suo marito doveva solo dirmelo….lei mi ha detto che avrebbe registrato la telefonata e l’avrebbe mandata al legale, le ho risposto che facesse quel che vuole, che le prove in mano ce le avevo io e che potevo farle un gran bel casino.
> Dopo di che ho affrontato mio marito - gli ho detto chiaramente che se lui è innamorato dell’altra e con me sta male, la soluzione è semplicissima – la porta è aperta e io non lo obbligo a rimanere in una situazione a lui scomoda, ma mi ha spergiurato in lacrime che non é così, che si, la conosce ma non la vede da anni - é un'amica della famiglia (che devo anche aver conosciuto in passato), quindi sa che lui é sposato con me; Sulle motivazioni, mi ripete che è stato un piano folle, un desiderio di vendetta che lo perseguitava da anni (sembra che avessero avuto una storia tipo 25 anni fa e che lei l'avesse lasciato) che gli ha preso la mano…sarà che gli uomini avvicinandosi a 50 anni si rimbambiscono? Può essere anche una non accettazione dell’età che avanza? Un desiderio di tornare a provare i sentimenti della gioventù… voglio credergli perché stiamo insieme da 20 anni, abbiamo un figlio che adoriamo, siamo sempre stati bene, mai avuto nessun tipo di problema (a parte ovviamente qualche normale alto e basso delle coppie sposate da tanti anni), ma niente che mi lasciasse presagire una cosa del genere. Ovviamente l’ho avvisato che mi prenderò i miei tempi per elaborare la cosa, e che non solo mi aspetto che non succeda più ma che devono cambiare molte cose, deve dedicarmi molto più tempo senza distrazioni – mi ha confermato che si è tolto da ogni tipo di social e ha disinstallato whatsapp dal cellulare.
> 
> Ora, la mia domanda é la seguente: poiché sono una persona molto vendicativa, la mail del marito della tizia l'ho trovata... gli scrivo? una cosa soft, del tipo - controlla il cellulare di tua moglie perché scrive cose molto osé a mio marito? lei potrebbe essere stata più furba ed aver cancellato ogni prova, ma il desiderio di fargliela pagare é molto forte....


nella maniera più assoluta no, non scrivere niente a nessuno.
vendicarsi non è una soluzione.
ciao e benvenuta.


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2015)

Celeste ha detto:


> Buongiorno, non so se é capitato anche a voi, ma per me é stato come un fulmine a ciel sereno. Dopo qualche mese di sospetti, faccio una cosa che mai nella vita avrei concepito - spio nel cellulare di mio marito. Mi trovo diverse conversazioni whatsapp con amici, parenti ecc. e con un numero sconosciuto, straniero (del Paese di mio marito), a nome di un uomo, ma chi scriveva era assolutamente una donna. Beh questi due si amano! amore di qua, sei la donna/uomo della mia vita, ti farei questo ti farei quello....    a parte il primo momento di smarrimento mi chiedo chi possa essere questa donna? la conosce? come la conosce? Non credo ci sia di mezzo il sesso perché si trovano a migliaia di km di distanza e che io sappia non l'ha mai vista (quando siamo stati in vacanza là eravamo sempre insieme)... sono solo parole buttate lì per superficialità? è solo voglia di flirtare? capisco il flirtare, ma i sentimenti non li avevo considerati; avrei forse più giustificato un colpo di testa avuto una sera che eri fuori con gli amici, ubriaco, lontano da casa, che ne so… invece questa lettura di sentimenti profondi mi ha davvero devastato... La prima cosa che ho fatto, di istinto, ho chiamato il numero in questione - l’ho insultata, le ho detto di tutto – del tipo che lei, essendo donna sposata e madre di famiglia non doveva permettersi neanche di guardare i mariti altrui e che se voleva che le facessi un casino informando suo marito doveva solo dirmelo….lei mi ha detto che avrebbe registrato la telefonata e l’avrebbe mandata al legale, le ho risposto che facesse quel che vuole, che le prove in mano ce le avevo io e che potevo farle un gran bel casino.
> Dopo di che ho affrontato mio marito - gli ho detto chiaramente che se lui è innamorato dell’altra e con me sta male, la soluzione è semplicissima – la porta è aperta e io non lo obbligo a rimanere in una situazione a lui scomoda, ma mi ha spergiurato in lacrime che non é così, che si, la conosce ma non la vede da anni - é un'amica della famiglia (che devo anche aver conosciuto in passato), quindi sa che lui é sposato con me; Sulle motivazioni, mi ripete che è stato un piano folle, un desiderio di vendetta che lo perseguitava da anni (sembra che avessero avuto una storia tipo 25 anni fa e che lei l'avesse lasciato) che gli ha preso la mano…sarà che gli uomini avvicinandosi a 50 anni si rimbambiscono? Può essere anche una non accettazione dell’età che avanza? Un desiderio di tornare a provare i sentimenti della gioventù… voglio credergli perché stiamo insieme da 20 anni, abbiamo un figlio che adoriamo, siamo sempre stati bene, mai avuto nessun tipo di problema (a parte ovviamente qualche normale alto e basso delle coppie sposate da tanti anni), ma niente che mi lasciasse presagire una cosa del genere. Ovviamente l’ho avvisato che mi prenderò i miei tempi per elaborare la cosa, e che non solo mi aspetto che non succeda più ma che devono cambiare molte cose, deve dedicarmi molto più tempo senza distrazioni – mi ha confermato che si è tolto da ogni tipo di social e ha disinstallato whatsapp dal cellulare.
> 
> Ora, la mia domanda é la seguente: poiché sono una persona molto vendicativa, la mail del marito della tizia l'ho trovata... gli scrivo? una cosa soft, del tipo - controlla il cellulare di tua moglie perché scrive cose molto osé a mio marito? lei potrebbe essere stata più furba ed aver cancellato ogni prova, ma il desiderio di fargliela pagare é molto forte....


Benvenuta.Lascia stare il marito di lei.Lei avrà  cancellato ogni msg e il marito ti prenderà per pazza e ,considerando  anche che lei ti ha minacciato di legale alla telefonata,potrebbe addiritura fare peggio se ti metti in contatto col marito....Respira e fai nero a lui.


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> ma guarda...io invece a quello posso anche crederci...perchè mentire? si starà cagando sotto e magari ha anche capito di aver fatto una stronzata. Tanto che nemmeno hanno consumato (a quanto mi sembra di aver capito, se non oltre 20anni fa quando si frequentavano). Io ci credo pure alla sua buona fede di aver disistallato WA. Certo! la motivazione non è delle più nobili (giusto perchè sarà terrorizzato e non perchè è ciò che desidera veramente).
> Ma sarebbe un cojone a dire una cazzata così col rischio di farsi ribeccare nuovamente.
> 
> Celeste mi sembra molto cazzuta, non una donna gnegne che si fanno asfaltare, lei se lo magna vivo e se lo ricaca.
> ops! che francesismi...sono proprio una contessina


Eh ma mi sa che anche l'altra non scherza...bella faccia tosta a minacciare di registrare la telefonata mettendo in mezzo le vie legali.


----------



## Traccia (26 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh ma mi sa che anche l'altra non scherza...bella faccia tosta a minacciare di registrare la telefonata mettendo in mezzo le vie legali.


si si vero!
due bei caratterini!!
lei a chiamare e l'altra a minacciare
direi che il tizio se le è scelte belle sveglie le donne 
Secondo me, come dicevo a Celeste, non doveva nemmeno chiamarla l'altra...ma ormai è fatta. Però al marito di lei ASSOLUTAMENTE NO.
Ha così tanto materiale dentro casa...


----------



## Vipera gentile (26 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se sono solo 'parole' lascia perdere.
> Se sono passati ai 'fatti' allora, per come la vedo io, contatta pure il marito.


Ma per quale strano motivo dovrebbe farlo?


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Ma per quale strano motivo dovrebbe farlo?


Perché per alcuni è semplicemente insopportabile che esista qualcun altro che ha contribuito a farci del male e che la faccia franca. Se poi la 'signora' invece di opporre un sano ed opportunissimo silenzio si è permessa anche di minacciare querele, allora direi che lo sputtanamento ci sta tutto.


----------



## Vipera gentile (26 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Perché per alcuni è semplicemente insopportabile che esista qualcun altro che ha contribuito a farci del male e che la faccia franca. Se poi la 'signora' invece di opporre un sano ed opportunissimo silenzio si è permessa anche di minacciare querele, allora direi che lo sputtanamento ci sta tutto.


Ho capito, ma coinvolgerebbe il marito di lei che nulla c'entra. 
Per fare stare male lei devi fare stare male pure un perfetto sconosciuto? 
A me sembra fuori dal mondo


----------



## Dalida (26 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma coinvolgerebbe il marito di lei che nulla c'entra.
> Per fare stare male lei devi fare stare male pure un perfetto sconosciuto?
> A me sembra fuori dal mondo


jim è solito applicare dei parametri strampalati.
lui ha tradito la moglie ma ha perso la testa quando ha scoperto che la moglie aveva tradito lui e ritiene che se il tradimento non è scoperto va tutto bene ma se è coperto qualunque genere di merdata diventa lecita e liberatoria, tipo cagare il cazzo all'infinito, sputtanare chicchessia e anche farsi prudere le mani.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma coinvolgerebbe il marito di lei che nulla c'entra.
> Per fare stare male lei devi fare stare male pure un perfetto sconosciuto?
> A me sembra fuori dal mondo


Far stare male lui per far stare male lei.
Giusto o sbagliato poco importa. 
Per alcuni è semplicemente inaccettabile avere l'incendio in casa e sapere che altrove regna la calma più assoluta. 
Io l'ho fatto, e la moglie del tipo mi ha ringraziato (con le lacrime agli occhi ma mi ha ringraziato).


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> jim è solito applicare dei parametri strampalati.
> lui ha tradito la moglie ma ha perso la testa quando ha scoperto che la moglie aveva tradito lui e ritiene che se il tradimento non è scoperto va tutto bene ma se è coperto qualunque genere di merdata diventa lecita e liberatoria, tipo cagare il cazzo all'infinito, sputtanare chicchessia e anche farsi prudere le mani.


Posso concordare sulla prima parte, molto meno sulla seconda.


----------



## Ecate (26 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma coinvolgerebbe il marito di lei che nulla c'entra.
> Per fare stare male lei devi fare stare male pure un perfetto sconosciuto?
> *A me sembra fuori dal mondo*


Io mi vergognerei da morire.
Chi fa una cosa del genere ha dignità zero.
E quello che si guadagna non vale niente; anzi, si sputtana anche quello che qualche valore poteva avere.
Cioè: il marito sta con me ma forse è anche perché l'altra è stata rimessa in carreggiata dal marito.
Che schifezza...


----------



## Dalida (26 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Far stare male lui per far stare male lei.
> Giusto o sbagliato poco importa.
> *Per alcuni è semplicemente inaccettabile avere l'incendio in casa e sapere che altrove regna la calma più assoluta. *
> Io l'ho fatto, e la moglie del tipo mi ha ringraziato (con le lacrime agli occhi ma mi ha ringraziato).


questi alcuni sono semplicemente degli stronzi esaltati.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> questi alcuni sono semplicemente degli stronzi esaltati.


Opinioni.


----------



## Vipera gentile (26 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> *Far stare male lui per far stare male lei.
> Giusto o sbagliato poco importa. *
> Per alcuni è semplicemente inaccettabile avere l'incendio in casa e sapere che altrove regna la calma più assoluta.
> Io l'ho fatto, e la moglie del tipo mi ha ringraziato (con le lacrime agli occhi ma mi ha ringraziato).


No, grazie.
Lo facessi a me ti direi "Fatti i ca**i tuoi", senza il minimo problema. Manco darti soddisfazione, guarda...


----------



## Dalida (26 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Posso concordare sulla prima parte, molto meno sulla seconda.


embè, sei tu che dicevi di avere avuto la tentazione di spaccare il culo all'altro, sempre tu hai scritto di aver preso a schiaffi tua moglie e sempre tu sei qui a dire che è va bene andare a sputtanar l'altro perchè "é semplicemente inaccettabile".
vedi tu.


----------



## Dalida (26 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Opinioni.


condivise praticamente da chiunque tranne te, che appunto fai parte della categoria.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Febbraio 2015)

https://m.youtube.com/?gl=IT&hl=it#/watch?v=4GRvxQD8n_U


----------



## Ecate (26 Febbraio 2015)

per me prendersela con il/la rivale è cosa di cui vergognarsi
col coniuge del rivale poi...
fossi il traditore con una cosa del genere perderei qualsiasi stima e rispetto per il tradito
non è che se uno è cornuto può tutto eh


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Febbraio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> per me prendersela con il/la rivale è cosa di cui vergognarsi
> col coniuge del rivale poi...
> fossi il traditore con una cosa del genere perderei qualsiasi stima e rispetto per il tradito
> non è che se uno è cornuto può tutto eh


Mai pensato all'ipotesi che è un modo più che convincente ( e RAPIDO) per tenere lontano l'amante ?
(per piacere non rispondete che a tenere lontano l'amante dovrebbe pensarci il traditore, a volte c'è gente un pò insistente).


----------



## disincantata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Il rischio ad avvertire il marito e' che lui la lasci e lei da libera potrebbe  diventare molto piu' pericolosa.

Quindi pensaci.

Io eviterei.

Poi che tristezza uno che tradisce on - Line. 

Allo stesso tempo consolati pensando  a chi e' stato tradito  vis a vis. 

C"e'  chi guarda i porno.....


----------



## Traccia (26 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Il rischio ad avvertire il marito *e' che lui la lasci e lei da libera potrebbe  diventare molto piu' pericolosa.*
> 
> Quindi pensaci.
> 
> ...


...risvolto interessante a cui non avevo pensato...
:up:
un motivo in più per non farlo allora! 
se non per "etica", allora questo punto di vista la persuaderà di sicuro


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> ...risvolto interessante a cui non avevo pensato...
> :up:
> un motivo in più per non farlo allora!
> se non per "etica", allora questo punto di vista la persuaderà di sicuro


Secondo me ogni situazione - da questo punto di vista - fa storia a sè.
Conta parecchio se si conosce personalmente - ed in che misura - l'altro/a.
Conta anche l'atteggiamento che l'altro assume durante e dopo il tradimento.
Per quel che riguarda la mia storia, e al netto delle semplificazioni di Dalida, io il tipo lo conoscevo, e anche benino.
E sinceramente non riesco a biasimarmi per averlo sputtanato con la moglie, giacchè :
a) quando ho scoperto parte della storia ho chiamato il numero che avevo trovato su whatsapp, e dall'altro capo del telefono ho trovato una persona ovviamente reticente ai limiti dell'arroganza ;
b) il giorno dopo mi chiama (e nessuno lo aveva pregato di farlo) e mi tiene un quarto d'ora al telefono giurando e spergiurando che non era successo nulla, con un tono a metà fra l'infastidito e l'esageratamente convincente;
c) incontratolo qualche giorno dopo mi sorride e mi invita a prendere un caffè, invito da me garbatamente declinato.
Bene, davanti a cotanta faccia di culo, non mi pento neanche per un secondo d'aver mostrato alla moglie una decina di messaggi estratti da facebook (la punta dell'iceberg).
Ripeto : non tutti sopportano l'idea che ci sia qualcuno che s'è scopato tua moglie (consenziente, of course) e che continui a viversela tranquillamente. Se hai qualcosa da perdere stai a casa che è meglio (o scopati una single).


----------



## Horny (26 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Secondo me ogni situazione - da questo punto di vista - fa storia a sè.
> Conta parecchio se si conosce personalmente - ed in che misura - l'altro/a.
> Conta anche l'atteggiamento che l'altro assume durante e dopo il tradimento.
> Per quel che riguarda la mia storia, e al netto delle semplificazioni di Dalida, io il tipo lo conoscevo, e anche benino.
> ...


Il problema è che, appunto, tu la vivi malissimo
e cerchi sfogo.
per quanto riguarda la moglie, io
ti avrei ringraziato per avermi tramesso
informazioni che presumibilmente era mio
diritto sapere.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Il problema è che, appunto, tu la vivi malissimo
> e cerchi sfogo.
> per quanto riguarda la moglie, io
> ti avrei ringraziato per avermi tramesso
> ...


La vivevo malissimo, Horny.
Ora la vivo decisamente meglio.
Fosse stato uno sconosciuto sarebbe stato diverso, e se la mia compagna avesse tenuto un comportamento più 'collaborativo' e meno arrogante forse ci sarebbero stati meno casini.
Quanto al resto, anche la di lui moglie (persona assai riservata e di poche parole), mi ringraziò più volte per averla informata.


----------



## Horny (26 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La vivevo malissimo, Horny.
> Ora la vivo decisamente meglio.
> Fosse stato uno sconosciuto sarebbe stato diverso, e se la mia compagna avesse tenuto un comportamento più 'collaborativo' e meno arrogante forse ci sarebbero stati meno casini.
> Quanto al resto, anche la di lui moglie (persona assai riservata e di poche parole), mi ringraziò più volte per averla informata.


Bene.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Febbraio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> per me prendersela con il/la rivale è cosa di cui vergognarsi
> col coniuge del rivale poi...
> fossi il traditore con una cosa del genere perderei qualsiasi stima e rispetto per il tradito
> non è che se uno è cornuto può tutto eh


Leggi cosa scriveva newbie e magari fatti un'opinione :
"A chi sostiene che lei non mi ha mancato  di rispetto perchè non me ne  doveva non conoscendomi, lo prego di  soprassedere: lo ha detto pure lei  ed è una giustificazione che non  condivido e che -scusate la  franchezza- considero dettata da una  stupidità di fondo: ci diamo tanta  boria come "esseri umani" e poi  provochiamo volontariamente dolore ad  un terzo solo per soddisfare un  bisogno per il quale Federica Amica o  Luigino Zucchino vanno altrettanto  bene?  Se la vostra coscienza è a  posto con questa giustificazione,  buon per voi. Io mi sento in colpa se  uno sconosciuto dimentica il cell  sul tavolo del bar e io non gli  corro dietro per restituirlo. Il mondo è  bello perchè è vario."
Il thread è questo :
http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...venta-fisico?p=1449408&highlight=#post1449408


----------



## drusilla (26 Febbraio 2015)

Jim, dare dolore gratuito a un'innocente (il marito o la moglie ignari) è una bassezza. Se si fa si prendano le responsabilità allo specchio...


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Jim, dare dolore gratuito a un'innocente (il marito o la moglie ignari) è una bassezza. Se si fa si prendano le responsabilità allo specchio...


Cito horny :
" ti avrei ringraziato per avermi tramesso
informazioni che presumibilmente era mio
diritto sapere".
Quanto alle 'bassezze', credo sia stato MOLTO più grave il comportamento dell'amante della mia compagna.
Secondo te, in disparte il resto, perchè tutta quella ostinazione nel negare ?
Forse perchè aveva qualcosa da perdere ?
Mi dispiace, ma il mondo non va così.
Che si impari a prendersi ognuno le proprie responsabilità. Troppo bello scamparsela con moglie ignara e a casa mia l'inferno.
Troppo troppo bello.
P.S. : sono d'accordo che sia una 'bassezza', mi sia consentito di dire che in situazioni non proprio edificanti (e assai 'basse') credo sia da mettere in conto anche un'eventualità di questo tipo.


----------



## spleen (26 Febbraio 2015)

Celeste ha detto:


> Buongiorno, non so se é capitato anche a voi, ma per me é stato come un fulmine a ciel sereno. Dopo qualche mese di sospetti, faccio una cosa che mai nella vita avrei concepito - spio nel cellulare di mio marito. Mi trovo diverse conversazioni whatsapp con amici, parenti ecc. e con un numero sconosciuto, straniero (del Paese di mio marito), a nome di un uomo, ma chi scriveva era assolutamente una donna. Beh questi due si amano! amore di qua, sei la donna/uomo della mia vita, ti farei questo ti farei quello....    a parte il primo momento di smarrimento mi chiedo chi possa essere questa donna? la conosce? come la conosce? Non credo ci sia di mezzo il sesso perché si trovano a migliaia di km di distanza e che io sappia non l'ha mai vista (quando siamo stati in vacanza là eravamo sempre insieme)... sono solo parole buttate lì per superficialità? è solo voglia di flirtare? capisco il flirtare, ma i sentimenti non li avevo considerati; avrei forse più giustificato un colpo di testa avuto una sera che eri fuori con gli amici, ubriaco, lontano da casa, che ne so… invece questa lettura di sentimenti profondi mi ha davvero devastato... La prima cosa che ho fatto, di istinto, ho chiamato il numero in questione - l’ho insultata, le ho detto di tutto – del tipo che lei, essendo donna sposata e madre di famiglia non doveva permettersi neanche di guardare i mariti altrui e che se voleva che le facessi un casino informando suo marito doveva solo dirmelo….lei mi ha detto che avrebbe registrato la telefonata e l’avrebbe mandata al legale, le ho risposto che facesse quel che vuole, che le prove in mano ce le avevo io e che potevo farle un gran bel casino.
> Dopo di che ho affrontato mio marito - gli ho detto chiaramente che se lui è innamorato dell’altra e con me sta male, la soluzione è semplicissima – la porta è aperta e io non lo obbligo a rimanere in una situazione a lui scomoda, ma mi ha spergiurato in lacrime che non é così, che si, la conosce ma non la vede da anni - é un'amica della famiglia (che devo anche aver conosciuto in passato), quindi sa che lui é sposato con me; Sulle motivazioni, mi ripete che è stato un piano folle, un desiderio di vendetta che lo perseguitava da anni (sembra che avessero avuto una storia tipo 25 anni fa e che lei l'avesse lasciato) che gli ha preso la mano…*sarà che gli uomini avvicinandosi a 50 anni si rimbambiscono?* Può essere anche una non accettazione dell’età che avanza? Un desiderio di tornare a provare i sentimenti della gioventù… voglio credergli perché stiamo insieme da 20 anni, abbiamo un figlio che adoriamo, siamo sempre stati bene, mai avuto nessun tipo di problema (a parte ovviamente qualche normale alto e basso delle coppie sposate da tanti anni), ma niente che mi lasciasse presagire una cosa del genere. Ovviamente l’ho avvisato che mi prenderò i miei tempi per elaborare la cosa, e che non solo mi aspetto che non succeda più ma che devono cambiare molte cose, deve dedicarmi molto più tempo senza distrazioni – mi ha confermato che si è tolto da ogni tipo di social e ha disinstallato whatsapp dal cellulare.
> 
> Ora, la mia domanda é la seguente: poiché sono una persona molto vendicativa, la mail del marito della tizia l'ho trovata... gli scrivo? una cosa soft, del tipo - controlla il cellulare di tua moglie perché scrive cose molto osé a mio marito? lei potrebbe essere stata più furba ed aver cancellato ogni prova, ma il desiderio di fargliela pagare é molto forte....


Ecchecazzo!!!!:unhappy:


----------



## Lorella (26 Febbraio 2015)

sarò ripetitiva, l'ho già detto in altre occasioni, ma secondo me occorre lasciare in pace chi non c'entra. Il di lei marito forse sa, forse non sa nulla, in ogni caso è un terzo incolpevole, perchè tirarlo in ballo e rendergli la vita un inferno....forse io parlo così perchè è quello che è successo a me, sono stata coinvolta e mi si è aperta una voragine sotto i piedi. Capisco che nella rabbia e nel desiderio di vendetta ci possa stare che uno magari pensi di fare una cosa del genere....ma che io sappia questo genere di vendetta non allevia il proprio dolore. che poi si voglia il male dell'amante, come se fosse la causa suprema di tutti i mali, ma che c'entrano altre persone.....il veder soffrire un'altra famiglia ci ripaga forse di ciò che noi abbiamo sofferto?


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Cito horny :
> " ti avrei ringraziato per avermi tramesso
> informazioni che presumibilmente era mio
> diritto sapere".
> ...


Personalmente dopo il grazie iniziale in una condizione di imbarazzo totale,vi avrei mandati a fanculo tutti e tre.Cosi come reazione a pelle....


----------



## Dalida (26 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Secondo me ogni situazione - da questo punto di vista - fa storia a sè.
> Conta parecchio se si conosce personalmente - ed in che misura - l'altro/a.
> Conta anche l'atteggiamento che l'altro assume durante e dopo il tradimento.
> Per quel che riguarda la mia storia, e al netto delle semplificazioni di Dalida, io il tipo lo conoscevo, e anche benino.
> ...


le mie saranno anche semplificazioni, ma è pure il succo di quello che racconti.
se scrivi che trovi inaccettabile che mentre tu hai l'incendio in casa quello non la può fare franca io non è che ci posso fare molto.
lo ripeti pure in questo post.
le cose a volte sono effettivamente semplici: ti bruciava il culo e volevi danneggiare lui. ok. 
umano, ma anche da stronzi.
poi giratela pure come vuoi, d'altronde sei un bugiardo.


----------



## Simy (26 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Jim, dare dolore gratuito a un'innocente (il marito o la moglie ignari) è una bassezza. Se si fa si prendano le responsabilità allo specchio...


quoto


----------



## Horny (26 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Personalmente dopo il grazie iniziale in una condizione di imbarazzo totale,vi avrei mandati a fanculo tutti e tre.Cosi come reazione a pelle....


...be' mi par di capire che la tipa
sia riservata e di poche parole....
e francamente, spero non si sia
accanita con la moglie di cain.
(io avrei mandato a cagare il marito,
ma si sa.)


----------



## Dalida (26 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Jim, dare dolore gratuito a un'innocente (il marito o la moglie ignari) è una bassezza.* Se si fa si prendano le responsabilità allo specchio*...


stima.


----------



## Dalida (26 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Leggi cosa scriveva newbie e magari fatti un'opinione :


newbie aveva dei problemi di autolesionismo.
nulla di condannabile, ci mancherebbe, anzi, massima comprensione, ma insomma.
si può ammettere che non fosse la persona più equilibrata in assoluto.


----------



## Horny (26 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Cito horny :
> " ti avrei ringraziato per avermi tramesso
> informazioni che presumibilmente era mio
> diritto sapere".
> ...


cain, non citarmi....
ti metti nei guai da solo perché
tu le responsabilità con tua moglie
non te le sei mica prese.
vedi, in fondo, allo stesso modo,
anche tua moglie avrebbe diritto
di sapere che ti scopavi un'altra.
ti avrei ringraziato non vuol dire 
che ritenga corretto il tuo comportamento,
ma sai, di fronte a quello del marito, passa
in secondo piano...e non capisco chi 
si sdegna.
(anyway, , glad to know you're 
doing better)


----------



## Eratò (26 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ...be' mi par di capire che la tipa
> sia riservata e di poche parole....
> e francamente, spero non si sia
> accanita con la moglie di cain.
> ...


La mia sarebbe una reazione istintiva non razionale forse...ma mi sarei sentita umiliata prima per le corna e poi perche sarei l'ultima a saperlo porco cane!Per cui....


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mai pensato all'ipotesi che è un modo più che convincente ( e RAPIDO) per tenere lontano l'amante ?
> (per piacere non rispondete che a tenere lontano l'amante dovrebbe pensarci il traditore, a volte c'è gente un pò insistente).


Ti inserisco nel file sposato con una incapace di intendere e di volere. La colpa è di chi insiste non di chi cede. Me lo scrivo per quando e se mi sgamano magari anche mio marito ci crede. Spero di no per lui



Eratò ha detto:


> Personalmente dopo il grazie iniziale in una condizione di imbarazzo totale,vi avrei mandati a fanculo tutti e tre.Cosi come reazione a pelle....





Eratò ha detto:


> La mia sarebbe una reazione istintiva non razionale forse...ma mi sarei sentita umiliata prima per le corna e poi perche sarei l'ultima a saperlo porco cane!Per cui....


Quoto


----------



## Ecate (26 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mai pensato all'ipotesi che è un modo più che convincente ( e RAPIDO) per tenere lontano l'amante ?
> (per piacere non rispondete che a tenere lontano l'amante dovrebbe pensarci il traditore, a volte c'è gente un pò insistente).


Pensato proprio questo
ed è questo che ritengo essere il punto più umiliante
Adoperarsi per allontanare l'amante
già di per se degradante
lei sceglie te perché amante è fuori gioco?
bedenna


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> cain, non citarmi....
> ti metti nei guai da solo perché
> tu le responsabilità con tua moglie
> non te le sei mica prese.
> ...


Diritto ?
Mica me l'è venuto a dire che aveva un altro, l'ho scoperto da solo.
Sarei d'accordo con te solo se fosse venuta SPONTANEAMENTE a raccontarmi cosa aveva combinato.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Febbraio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ...be' mi par di capire che la tipa
> sia riservata e di poche parole....
> e francamente, spero non si sia
> accanita con la moglie di cain.
> ...


Macchè, non l'ha neanche cancellata dalle amicizie su facebook.
Che dire, un gran signora, o forse una che non voleva far notare a nessuno la benchè minima crepa. 
O forse tutt'e due.
Poi, ognuno reagisce a modo suo...c'è chi fa finta di niente, c'è chi fa le valigie e se ne va, c'è chi invita il traditore a farle, c'è chi fa un gran casino...


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> newbie aveva dei problemi di autolesionismo.
> nulla di condannabile, ci mancherebbe, anzi, massima comprensione, ma insomma.
> si può ammettere che non fosse la persona più equilibrata in assoluto.


Per quello che ho letto, newbie è una delle persone più lucide presenti su questo forum, con una capacità di analisi fuori dal comune. Che avesse problemi di autolesionismo non c'entra una beneamata mazza. Avercene...


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Per quello che ho letto, newbie è una delle persone più lucide presenti su questo forum, con una capacità di analisi fuori dal comune. Che avesse problemi di autolesionismo non c'entra una beneamata mazza. Avercene...


sembrava lucida a te perché aveva molto rancore dentro, più o meno come te.
se una persona si ferisce e attua comportamenti autolesionistici (compreso andare in giro di notte da sola perché tanto) di certo non è lucida, abbi pazienza.


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

e con questo ovviamente non voglio dire che sia sciocca.
per precisione.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sembrava lucida a te perché aveva molto rancore dentro, più o meno come te.
> se una persona si ferisce e attua comportamenti autolesionistici (compreso andare in giro di notte da sola perché tanto) di certo non è lucida, abbi pazienza.


Anche io andavo in giro di notte parlando da solo, me l'ha detto una tipa (che non conosco neanche bene).
Beh, tutto questo (e MOLTO altro ancora) la mia compagna non l'ha vissuto.
Sapessi quante volte ho desiderato essere al posto suo...


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Anche io andavo in giro di notte parlando da solo, me l'ha detto una tipa (che non conosco neanche bene).
> Beh, tutto questo (e MOLTO altro ancora) la mia compagna non l'ha vissuto.
> Sapessi quante volte ho desiderato essere al posto suo...


e infatti anche tu mica stai tanto bene, io non ti trovo lucido ma in preda al rancore.
inoltre, credo non ci sia da sottolineare che il vagare senza meta di notte è un po' diverso per gli uomini e per le donne (senza fare discorsi anacronistici: io mi muovo di notte, ma non vado certo a cercami apposta situazioni che ritengo pericolose).
il punto però, jim, è che quando tu parli del tuo tradimento e del dolore che sicuramente stai passando, è molto difficile fare finta di non sapere che hai tradito a tua volta tua moglie.
tu tratti questo particolare come se fosse secondario, ma mi chiedo come mai tu, che pure di tradimenti ne hai fatti, stia prendendo in questo modo il tradimento suo.
non ti senti in colpa ad averla presa a schiaffi sapendo che l'hai tradita a tua volta?
non credi che come hai perdonato te stesso dovresti perdonare lei?
non so.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> e infatti anche tu mica stai tanto bene, io non ti trovo lucido ma in preda al rancore.
> inoltre, credo non ci sia da sottolineare che il vagare senza meta di notte è un po' diverso per gli uomini e per le donne (senza fare discorsi anacronistici: io mi muovo di notte, ma non vado certo a cercami apposta situazioni che ritengo pericolose).
> il punto però, jim, è che quando tu parli del tuo tradimento e del dolore che sicuramente stai passando, è molto difficile fare finta di non sapere che hai tradito a tua volta tua moglie.
> tu tratti questo particolare come se fosse secondario, ma mi chiedo come mai tu, che pure di tradimenti ne hai fatti, stia prendendo in questo modo il tradimento suo.
> ...


Ho tradito la mia ex moglie con la mia attuale compagna.
L'ho fatto perchè mi ero innamorato, e mi sentivo una merda nei confronti della mia ex moglie perchè la stavo tradendo DAVVERO.
Non avevo pensieri che per la mia amante, e basta. Mia moglie, nella mia testa e nel mio cuore, non esisteva più.
Ho tradito anche la mia compagna, e se certamente è grave, ti assicuro che non ho mai, neanche per un istante, pensato di lasciare la mia compagna per questa donna. Che NON occupava i miei pensieri, nè il mio cuore (eppure ti assicuro che ce le aveva tutte).
Non ho mai sottratto tempo e attenzioni alla mia famiglia per quest'altra donna, e ti assicuro che al minimo scricchiolìo avrei lasciato perdere (come poi ho fatto in assenza di schricchiolii).
La mia compagna no.
Era stata avvertita, ancor prima che iniziasse la sua storia adulterina, che il rapporto che aveva con quel tipo non mi garbava affatto.
Lo sapeva e se n'è fottuta.
Lo sapeva quando le chiedevo di lui che incontrava sul luogo di lavoro, e mi rispondeva 'solo chiacchiere e caffè'.
Era stata avvertita, insomma.
E qualsiasi persona di buon senso, SE CI TIENE DAVVERO ALL'INTEGRITA' DELLA PROPRIA UNIONE, mette da parte l'egoismo che spinge a tradire e chiude, specialmente se l'altro (cioè, io) sta in campana.
E SOPRATTUTTO, NEL MOMENTO IN CUI VIENE SCOPERTA, SI ASSUME TUTTE LE RESPONSABILITA' DELE SUE 'SCELTE', SENZA SCUSE E SENZA RINFACCIARE ALCUNCHE' AL PROPRIO COMPAGNO.
Io so che l'ho tradita, e se stiamo ancora insieme è principalmente per quel motivo.
Perchè mi conosco, e so che se non lo avessi fatto anche io (con modi e modalità decisamente differenti) forse non starei più con lei.
Perchè vedi...in quei mesi in cui lei mi tradiva io ero il mostro, per lei ogni scusa era buona per attaccare briga (leggi : per giustificare a sè stessa quello che stava facendo).
E allora cazzo...SE ci tieni davvero alla tua famiglia chiudila quella cazzo di storia (so che ci ha provato, senza grandi risultati), soprattutto se hai di fronte qualcuno che già sapeva dell''interessamento' del tipo nei tuoi confronti...io non le perdonerò mai l'aver perso il controllo, le balle che mi raccontava quando si svegliava in piena notte per rispondere ai messaggi del tipo.
Un rapporto continuo, costante, incessante, e la testa altrove.
Io capisco (e perdono) il flirt passeggero, la momentanea debolezza.
Non l'ostinazione, e l'arroganza.
Non posso accettare di sapere che lui, nei suoi delirii notturni, le proponeva di lasciarmi, e che 'vabbè, il bambino lo vedrà quando vuole'.

P.S. : solo il mio terapeuta, e una mia amica, mi hanno detto che ho sbagliato a contattare la moglie. Gli altri tre amici che sanno quello che ho passato (e sanno anche cosa ho fatto), mi hanno più volte ripetuto che l'averlo sputtanato con la moglie è il MINIMO che potessi fare. Come vedi, ognuno sul punto la pensa in modo differente.


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ho tradito la mia ex moglie con la mia attuale compagna.
> L'ho fatto perchè mi ero innamorato, e mi sentivo una merda nei confronti della mia ex moglie perchè la stavo tradendo DAVVERO.
> Non avevo pensieri che per la mia amante, e basta. Mia moglie, nella mia testa e nel mio cuore, non esisteva più.
> Ho tradito anche la mia compagna, e se certamente è grave, ti assicuro che non ho mai, neanche per un istante, pensato di lasciare la mia compagna per questa donna. Che NON occupava i miei pensieri, nè il mio cuore (eppure ti assicuro che ce le aveva tutte).
> ...


jim, ma io ti credo, mica non ti credo.
ci credo nel senso che sono convinta che tu sia sincero raccontando queste cose. tuttavia, ripeto, io ho l'impressione che molti dei tuoi racconti siano troppo parziali.
quando sei entrato dicevi che avevi il sospetto che fosse stata la tua ex amante a dirti della relazione di tua moglie.
davvero mi vuoi dire che nell'intera tua dinamica di famiglia questo particolare sia così irrilevante?
credi davvero che tua moglie, sapendo queste cose, non sarebbe a sua volta ferita e confusa?
ci sono davvero troppi non detti in tutta la situazione, per quanto mi riguarda.
il dolore che stai provando, e sono sicura tu lo stia provando, non giustifica le tue omissioni.
tu a lei non la racconti tutta perché sai che le cose sarebbero diverse.
alla fine stai affrontando tutto da solo principalmente perché lo vuoi tu.


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> P.S. : solo il mio terapeuta, e una mia amica, mi hanno detto che ho sbagliato a contattare la moglie. Gli altri tre amici che sanno quello che ho passato (e sanno anche cosa ho fatto), mi hanno più volte ripetuto che l'averlo sputtanato con la moglie è il MINIMO che potessi fare. Come vedi, ognuno sul punto la pensa in modo differente.


sì, jim, ma è un'ovvietà che tutti la pensino differentemente.
cioè, capirai che scoperta.
per me è una stronzata e come vedi il terapeuta, che dovrebbe essere super partes, t'ha detto la stessa cosa.
poi tra le mie conoscenze probabilmente io pure troverei qualcuno che dice "ma sì, sputtanalo".


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

la cosa per cui sinceramente però mi dispiace è la cosa del figlio.
su quello anche io mi sarei incazzata.


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

un'ultima cosa.
se tua moglie ti rinfaccia delle cose, non so bene cosa, io sarei ancora più convinta di aver lasciato, eccome, degli strascichi con quella precedente relazione.
non so jim, la scappatella non fa male non è mca sempre vero.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> la cosa per cui sinceramente però mi dispiace è la cosa del figlio.
> su quello anche io mi sarei incazzata.


Ci sarà stato anche di peggio, ma io posso solo immaginarlo, e loro possono solo ringraziare Dio ch'io non l'abbia saputo.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> quando sei entrato dicevi che avevi il sospetto che fosse stata la tua ex amante a dirti della relazione di tua moglie.
> davvero mi vuoi dire che nell'intera tua dinamica di famiglia questo particolare sia così irrilevante?


La mia ex amante frequentava (e frequenta, con altra 'carica') lo stesso luogo di lavoro (che per fortuna, giusta cambio di mansioni, la mia compagna non frequenta più).
Conosceva bene lui, quasi per niente lei.
Li vedeva spesso, molto spesso insieme, e me lo riferì (perchè ci incontrammo per caso in strada, non mi chiamò apposta).
Mi riferì anche che quello 'stretto rapporto' non lo aveva notato solo lei (il luogo dove si incontravano è frequentato da migliaia di persone ogni giorno, e ne conosco a DECINE che lo frequentano).


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La mia ex amante frequentava (e frequenta, con altra 'carica') lo stesso luogo di lavoro (che per fortuna, giusta cambio di mansioni, la mia compagna non frequenta più).
> Conosceva bene lui, quasi per niente lei.
> Li vedeva spesso, molto spesso insieme, e me lo riferì (perchè ci incontrammo per caso in strada, non mi chiamò apposta).
> Mi riferì anche che quello 'stretto rapporto' non lo aveva notato solo lei (il luogo dove si incontravano è frequentato da migliaia di persone ogni giorno, e ne conosco a DECINE che lo frequentano).


che pensiero gentile ha avuto:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Vipera gentile (27 Febbraio 2015)

Il famoso detto "Chi si fa i ca**i suoi campa cent'anni" deve essere passato di moda.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> un'ultima cosa.
> se tua moglie ti rinfaccia delle cose, non so bene cosa, io sarei ancora più convinta di aver lasciato, eccome, degli strascichi con quella precedente relazione.


Il rinfaccio tipico di chi non sa che pesci prendere, e s'aggrappa a cazzatelle tipo 'crisi', 'incomunicabilità', 'irritabilità' per giustificare le proprie cacate. Ci vuole tanto a dire 'ho sbagliato, me ne assumo tutte le responsabilità', o si deve ogni volta trovare una ridicola giustificazione ? Se tutti quelli che sono in crisi tradissero non ci sarebbe una coppia fedele a questo mondo...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Il famoso detto "Chi si fa i ca**i suoi campa cent'anni" deve essere passato di moda.


A quanto pare si
Ma peggio mi sento se a farmi la soffiata è quella che fino a poco prima scopava con me
Una gran classe, nulla da dire


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> che pensiero gentile ha avuto:unhappy::unhappy:


Stronza, certo.
Mica l'ha fatto perchè mi voleva bene.
Però vedi, anche un'altra persona, ma senza malizia alcuna, una volta mi chiese 'ma X e Y sono molto amici ? Li vedo spesso insieme in quel luogo'...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Stronza, certo.
> Mica l'ha fatto perchè mi voleva bene.
> Però vedi, anche un'altra persona, *ma senza malizia alcuna*, una volta mi chiese 'ma X e Y sono molto amici ? Li vedo spesso insieme in quel luogo'...


e dici niente
Ma alemno la ex amante l'hai mandata a fanculo o l'hai ringraziata?


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> e dici niente
> Ma alemno la ex amante l'hai mandata a fanculo o l'hai ringraziata?


Un pò e un pò.
Quando si lamentò d'essere stata trascinata nella storia si incazzò con me perchè non l'avevo tutelata, io le dissi che ficcarsi in storie del genere così 'a caldo' può essere fonte di rotture per tutti gli attori a vario titolo coinvolti.
Poi, io avevo ricevuto una lettera anonima che mi informava della storia, e sono abbastanza convinto che sia stata lei a mandarmela...una stronza, certo. Però mi ha aperto gli occhi.


----------



## Vipera gentile (27 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> A quanto pare si
> Ma peggio mi sento se a farmi la soffiata è quella che fino a poco prima scopava con me
> Una gran classe, nulla da dire


Comincio a pensare di vivere fuori dal mondo.
Per me ste cose sono inconcepibili.


----------



## Vipera gentile (27 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Stronza, certo.
> Mica l'ha fatto perchè mi voleva bene.
> Però vedi, anche un'altra persona, ma senza malizia alcuna, una volta mi chiese 'ma X e Y sono molto amici ? Li vedo spesso insieme in quel luogo'...


Senza malizia alcuna...
Ahahahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> *Comincio a pensare di vivere fuori dal mondo*.
> Per me ste cose sono inconcepibili.


Io ne ho quasi la certezza


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Senza malizia alcuna...
> Ahahahahahahah


Perchè ridi ?
C'era malizia quando la mia ex amante alluse al fatto che li vedeva spesso insieme, quest'altra persona me lo disse in modo assolutamente naturale, tra una cosa e l'altra...conosceva pochissimo lei e benino lui...


----------



## Vipera gentile (27 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Perchè ridi ?
> C'era malizia quando la mia ex amante alluse al fatto che li vedeva spesso insieme, quest'altra persona me lo disse in modo assolutamente naturale, tra una cosa e l'altra...conosceva pochissimo lei e benino lui...


Sarà che i cavoli degli altri non me li faccio mai, ma non mi passerebbe proprio per l'anticamera della testa di dire a qualcuno che vedo spesso la moglie insieme a un altro sempre nello stesso posto.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Sarà che i cavoli degli altri non me li faccio mai, ma non mi passerebbe proprio per l'anticamera della testa di dire a qualcuno che vedo spesso la moglie insieme a un altro sempre nello stesso posto.


Ok.
Mi disse semplicemente che li vedeva spesso insieme, poi passammo a parlar d'altro, non ricordo come saltò fuori il discorso, chi me lo riferì conosceva bene lui. E conosce me da una vita.


----------



## drusilla (27 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ok.
> Mi disse semplicemente che li vedeva spesso insieme, poi passammo a parlar d'altro, non ricordo come saltò fuori il discorso, chi me lo riferì conosceva bene lui. E conosce me da una vita.


e credi ancora lo dicesse senza malizia... come minimo pettegolo.

Una domanda: vivi in una città piccola?


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> e credi ancora lo dicesse senza malizia... come minimo pettegolo.
> 
> Una domanda: vivi in una città piccola?


320.000 abitanti


----------



## drusilla (27 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 320.000 abitanti


e nessuno si fa gli affaracci loro vedo...


----------



## ivanl (27 Febbraio 2015)

mah, cosi' d'acchito, io preferirei sapere piuttosto che vivere ignaro...


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> e infatti anche tu mica stai tanto bene, io non ti trovo lucido ma in preda al rancore


Dalida,
ti assicuro che a distanza di 9 mesi dalla scoperta il rancore s'è affievolito, eccome.
Il rapporto però è cambiato, ed era inevitabile che andasse così.
Per certi versi è decisamente migliorato, nel senso che litighiamo molto meno di prima, cioè prima che scoprissi cosa aveva combinato, ovvio.
Non erano rose e fiori prima, adesso (paradossalmente) va molto meglio.
Ho imparato a gestire l'ira, a fottermene di tante cazzate e cazzatelle. Ho imparato a concentrarmi su di me, e mio figlio.
Ma il 'ti amo' dalla bocca mi esce ogni tanto, e con un certo sforzo.
Così è, e così mi sa che sarà sempre.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> mah, cosi' d'acchito, io preferirei sapere piuttosto che vivere ignaro...


Quoto.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> e nessuno si fa gli affaracci loro vedo...


Per una serie di motivi conosco un SACCO di gente. Non sono mai stato un solitario, e si incontravano in un luogo molto frequentato da amici e conoscenti e coleghi anche miei. Su 50 persone che li hanno visti chiacchierare spesso e amabilmente, ce ne saranno stati 2 o 3 che qualche domanda se la sono fatta. Maligni ? Pettegoli ? Beh, c'avevano visto giusto...


----------



## Tessa (27 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> mah, cosi' d'acchito, io preferirei sapere piuttosto che vivere ignaro...


Quoto assolutamente.


----------



## drusilla (27 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> mah, cosi' d'acchito, io preferirei sapere piuttosto che vivere ignaro...


perché? e se rientra tutto? oppure non dai l'opportunità alla tua partner di dirtelo lei? 
io non vorrei mai che me lo dicesse un terzo. Preferisco scoprirlo da sola, o che me lo dica l'interessato, o se rientra tutto non sapere e non farmi il sangue amaro. Ma soprattutto, preferisco non ossessionarmi con le corna. Come se fossero le corna il problema. Ecco, ho detto.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> perché? e se rientra tutto? oppure non dai l'opportunità alla tua partner di dirtelo lei?
> io non vorrei mai che me lo dicesse un terzo. Preferisco scoprirlo da sola, o che me lo dica l'interessato, o se rientra tutto non sapere e non farmi il sangue amaro. Ma soprattutto, preferisco non ossessionarmi con le corna. Come se fossero le corna il problema. Ecco, ho detto.


SE rientra tutto.
E se non rientra che fai ? 
Ti improvvisi Sherlock Holmes quando magari sei una persona tendenzialmente non sospettosa e che tende a dare fiducia al partner ? Perchè i soggetti siffatti sono i migliori da tradire...


----------



## ivanl (27 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> perché? e se rientra tutto? oppure non dai l'opportunità alla tua partner di dirtelo lei?
> io non vorrei mai che me lo dicesse un terzo. Preferisco scoprirlo da sola, o che me lo dica l'interessato, o se rientra tutto non sapere e non farmi il sangue amaro. Ma soprattutto, preferisco non ossessionarmi con le corna. Come se fossero le corna il problema. Ecco, ho detto.


ma che deve rientrare...
comunque, punti di vista. Io preferisco affrontare i problemi, non fare finta che non ci siano


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma che deve rientrare...
> comunque, punti di vista. Io preferisco affrontare i problemi, non fare finta che non ci siano


:applauso:


----------



## drusilla (27 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma che deve rientrare...
> comunque, punti di vista. Io preferisco affrontare i problemi, non fare finta che non ci siano


se la situazione non rientra e sei minimamente sensibile non ti preoccupare che qualcosa noti che non va nella coppia. E a questo punto il sesso con il terzo incomodo è soltanto un sintomo in più.


----------



## ivanl (27 Febbraio 2015)

tendenzialmente, preferisco prevenire...in questo modo, a volte, e' piu' facile risolvere


----------



## Tessa (27 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> se la situazione non rientra e sei minimamente sensibile non ti preoccupare che qualcosa noti che non va nella coppia. E a questo punto il sesso con il terzo incomodo è soltanto un sintomo in più.




Ho passato due anni d'inferno senza capirci niente. Solo a tradimento scoperto si è aperto il vaso di pandora.....Se l'avessi scoperto prima forse i problemi veri li avremmo affrontati prima, e avremmo fatto meno danni....


----------



## Uhlalá (27 Febbraio 2015)

Se l'altra ha tirato in ballo il legale, è una deficiente col culo sudicio.
Detto questo, tu non sai niente di lei e di suo marito, andresti a mettere troppa carne sul fuoco...hai già da preoccuparti del tuo matrimonio, concentrati su quello (anche se lei, a caldo, ti fa incazzare), il loro matrimonio non è affar tuo, cerca di capire/cercate di capire perché tuo marito ha avuto l'esigenza di bimbominkiare su whapp, e poi ripartite da lì.
Un abbraccio


----------



## drusilla (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ho passato due anni d'inferno senza capirci niente. Solo a tradimento scoperto si è aperto il vaso di pandora.....Se l'avessi scoperto prima forse i problemi veri li avremmo affrontati prima, e avremmo fatto meno danni....


scoprirlo da terzi senza che lui te lo dicesse, negandotelo? è quello il problema, secondo me. Casomai è il traditore che deve confessare. I terzi che fanno gli spioni a me fanno ribrezzo a prescindere, lo perdonerei solo a una persona molto amica che magari ci ha pensato tanto prima e crede davvero di farmi un favore.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> scoprirlo da terzi senza che lui te lo dicesse, negandotelo? è quello il problema, secondo me. Casomai è il traditore che deve confessare. I terzi che fanno gli spioni a me fanno ribrezzo a prescindere, lo perdonerei solo a una persona molto amica che magari ci ha pensato tanto prima e crede davvero di farmi un favore.


Se aspetti che un traditore confessi di sua spontanea voolontà...ce ne sarà uno su 100 che lo fa (e neanche)...poi, punti di vista, c'è chi preferisce fare lo struzzo e chi la verità la apprezza, anche se la conosce con metodi oggettivamente poco nobili.


----------



## Tessa (27 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> scoprirlo da terzi senza che lui te lo dicesse, negandotelo? è quello il problema, secondo me. Casomai è il traditore che deve confessare. I terzi che fanno gli spioni a me fanno ribrezzo a prescindere, lo perdonerei solo a una persona molto amica che magari ci ha pensato tanto prima e crede davvero di farmi un favore.


Sperare che confessi il traditore spontaneamente è un'utopia....io l'ho scoperto per un'evento accidentale ed inequivocabile, non perché avessi sospetti o controllassi, anche se a posteriori i segnali c'erano tutti, .........se lo avessi saputo da un' amica l'avrei ringraziata..........da un terzo non so, ma una lettera anonima mi avrebbe aiutato ad aprire gli occhi.


----------



## drusilla (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sperare che confessi il traditore spontaneamente è un'utopia....io l'ho scoperto per un'evento accidentale ed inequivocabile, non perché avessi sospetti o controllassi, anche se a posteriori i segnali c'erano tutti, .........se lo avessi saputo da un' amica l'avrei ringraziata..........da un terzo non so, ma una lettera anonima mi avrebbe aiutato ad aprire gli occhi.


non mi ricordo la storia del tuo tradimento, era una relazione parallela? che hai guadagnato sapendo? lui si è ravveduto, state ricominciando meglio? 
io preferirei mille volte che il traditore si ravvedessi spontaneamente e non "forzato" dalla scoperta. Ma io sono una romanticona, davvero. Anche troppo.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> non mi ricordo la storia del tuo tradimento, era una relazione parallela? che hai guadagnato sapendo? lui si è ravveduto, state ricominciando meglio?
> io preferirei mille volte che il traditore si ravvedessi spontaneamente e non "forzato" dalla scoperta. Ma io sono una romanticona, davvero. Anche troppo.


Drusilla, 
scusami ma tu tra condizionale ed ipotetiche non ti aiuti granchè.
D'accordo che se uno te lo viene a dire non è il massimo, però dài, meglio che vivere nell'ignoranza...


----------



## drusilla (27 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Drusilla,
> scusami ma tu tra condizionale ed ipotetiche non ti aiuti granchè.
> D'accordo che se uno te lo viene a dire non è il massimo, però dài, *meglio che vivere nell'ignoranza*...



non è un valore assoluto. Non potremmo mai avere il controllo sugli altri, su quello che vivono sentono fanno. Soprattutto controllo nonostante loro, contro di loro. 
E guarda che sono una tradita (pluritradita, nel senso in quasi tutte le mie relazioni) e l'ultimo problema era il tradimento, l'altra persona. E a quel punto sapere del tradimento era solo un dolore in più, che offuscava altre cose e faceva perdere di vista il nocciolo del problema.


----------



## ivanl (27 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> non è un valore assoluto. Non potremmo mai avere il controllo sugli altri, su quello che vivono sentono fanno. Soprattutto controllo nonostante loro, contro di loro.
> E guarda che sono una tradita (pluritradita, nel senso in quasi tutte le mie relazioni) e l'ultimo problema era il tradimento, l'altra persona. E a quel punto sapere del tradimento era solo un dolore in più, che offuscava altre cose e faceva perdere di vista il nocciolo del problema.


Dru, guarda che parti da un presupposto sbagliato: non che se uno ha problemi con il partner, allora deve tradire per forza. Se ci fosse un minimo di rispetto,  si dovrebbe dire: cara/o abbiamo un problema, vediamo se si puo' risolverlo. Se no, ognuno per la sua strada...ma dopo...e' facile dire 'sai, ho scopato tizio/a perche' abbiamo un problema'. sarebbe una giustificazione??


----------



## Tessa (27 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> non mi ricordo la storia del tuo tradimento, era una relazione parallela? che hai guadagnato sapendo? lui si è ravveduto, state ricominciando meglio?
> io preferirei mille volte che il traditore si ravvedessi spontaneamente e non "forzato" dalla scoperta. Ma io sono una romanticona, davvero. Anche troppo.


Non ho mai aperto un 3D. Non aveva relazioni parallele. Ha incominciato a tradirmi occasionalmente dopo numerosi tentativi di comprendere il mio distacco emotivo ed il perché non volessi sposarlo. Io non volevo affrontare il problema e facevo lo struzzo. Poi ha incominciato anche ad essere aggressivo, io subivo perché mi sentivo in colpa, in colpa di non amarlo abbastanza o di non amarlo come avrebbe voluto lui. Due anni d'inferno, a un certo punto abbiamo anche preso in considerazione una pausa di riflessione, ma nessuno dei due voleva veramente lasciarsi. Poi la scoperta dell'ultimo tradimento. Parlare, parlare molto di quello che eravamo diventati. La psicoterapia ed il matrimonio. Per me sapere è stato fondamentale Drusilla.....


----------



## drusilla (27 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Dru, guarda che parti da un presupposto sbagliato: non che se uno ha problemi con il partner, allora deve tradire per forza. Se ci fosse un minimo di rispetto,  si dovrebbe dire: cara/o abbiamo un problema, vediamo se si puo' risolverlo. Se no, ognuno per la sua strada...ma dopo...e' facile dire 'sai, ho scopato tizio/a perche' abbiamo un problema'. sarebbe una giustificazione??


Volevo solo farvi vedere un'altra realtà, e riconosco che io parto dalla mia limitata esperienza, in cui le corna non sono stato frutto casuale, o doppia vita, o fulmine a ciel sereno. E i problemi si era provato a soluzionarli prima.


----------



## ivanl (27 Febbraio 2015)

per restare al titolo del topic, comunque, non smettero' mai di ringraziare il tipo che ha inventato il programmino che ti recupera tutte le chat di whatsapp, anche quelle cancellate


----------



## ivanl (27 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Volevo solo farvi vedere un'altra realtà, e riconosco che io parto dalla mia limitata esperienza, in cui le corna non sono stato frutto casuale, o doppia vita, o fulmine a ciel sereno. E i problemi si era provato a soluzionarli prima.


e allora bisognerebbe avere rispetto per l'altro/a e dire che non c'e' niente da fare piu', per cui saluti e baci


----------



## drusilla (27 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> e allora bisognerebbe avere rispetto per l'altro/a e dire che non c'e' niente da fare piu', per cui saluti e baci


guarda che non sempre il tradimento è la fine di una coppia. Invece i tuoi saluti e baci lo sono sicuramente.


----------



## ivanl (27 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> guarda che non sempre il tradimento è la fine di una coppia. Invece i tuoi saluti e baci lo sono sicuramente.


Per me lo e' senza se e senza ma.


----------



## drusilla (27 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Per me lo e' senza se e senza ma.


allora spiegato tutto.


----------



## Tessa (27 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> guarda che non sempre il tradimento è la fine di una coppia. Invece i tuoi saluti e baci lo sono sicuramente.


Concordo, ma il tradimento non deve essere neanche il mezzo per tenere insieme a tutti i costi una coppia.


----------



## drusilla (27 Febbraio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Concordo, ma il tradimento non deve essere neanche il mezzo per tenere insieme a tutti i costi una coppia.


verissimo.
Ma mi piacerebbe pensare che il traditore potesse seguire un percorso autonomo, non forzato dagli eventi, di consapevolezza, per arrivare "da solo" a capire cosa vuole dalla vita.


----------



## ivanl (27 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> verissimo.
> Ma mi piacerebbe pensare che il traditore potesse seguire un percorso autonomo, non forzato dagli eventi, di consapevolezza, per arrivare "da solo" a capire cosa vuole dalla vita.


faccia pure, ma fuori dalle balle...


----------



## drusilla (27 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> faccia pure, ma fuori dalle balle...


che segno zodiacale sei? così, per statistica :carneval:


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Dalida,
> ti assicuro che a distanza di 9 mesi dalla scoperta il rancore s'è affievolito, eccome.
> Il rapporto però è cambiato, ed era inevitabile che andasse così.
> Per certi versi è decisamente migliorato, nel senso che litighiamo molto meno di prima, cioè prima che scoprissi cosa aveva combinato, ovvio.
> ...


cosa ti devo dire, peggio per voi, mi dispiace perché avete un bambino e siete una famiglia.
comunque ne abbiamo parlato a lungo.
non condivido praticamente nulla della gestione della tua relazione, ovviamente te lo dico solo perché siamo in forum e sei qui anche per chiedere pareri.
non condivido per niente neppure l'altro thread sulle botte all'amante ecc. che infatti è finito in causa, poiché legalmente non è lecito picchiare nessuno per una relazione extraconiugale, fortunatamente.
mi sembri rancoroso, egocentrico e anche falso, per quanto di sicuro sofferente.
ti auguro che le cose cambino, ma non credo che avverrà per magia e con i tuoi comportamenti non credo si sbroglierà mai niente.


----------



## ivanl (27 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> che segno zodiacale sei? così, per statistica :carneval:


gemelli, ma tutti mi dicono che devo aver sbagliato mese


----------



## drusilla (27 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> gemelli, ma tutti mi dicono che devo aver sbagliato mese


allora sarà l'ascendente  
aspè, adesso che penso anche mio fratello, gemelli, è parecchio rigidello e lo so tutto io


----------



## Celeste (27 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Se l'altra ha tirato in ballo il legale, è una deficiente col culo sudicio.
> Detto questo, tu non sai niente di lei e di suo marito, andresti a mettere troppa carne sul fuoco...hai già da preoccuparti del tuo matrimonio, concentrati su quello (anche se lei, a caldo, ti fa incazzare), il loro matrimonio non è affar tuo, cerca di capire/cercate di capire perché tuo marito ha avuto l'esigenza di bimbominkiare su whapp, e poi ripartite da lì.
> Un abbraccio


Uhlalà, hai ragione - ma mentre io affronto il problema in casa mia, mi piacerebbe che dall'altra parte del mondo ci sia una stronza che stia passando pure lei "5 minuti di panico" davanti al marito. Non è una vera e propria vendetta, ma una condivisione di mali con l'altro "tradito" (seppur virtualmente) per cercare di avere un mezzo gaudio; hanno sbagliato, ma hanno sbagliato in due; mio marito ha avuto ciò che meritava, mi sembra giusto che anche lei paghi per la sua partecipazione al gioco e non la faccia “franca”. Sarò naif, ma non sono molto esperta in materia... 
Sinceramente non ho mai analizzato il trovarmi dall'altra parte (ovvero un marito "tradito" che mi informa sua moglie e mio marito perché l'ha scoperta) - credo che apprezzerei la sincerità almeno sua, se il mio uomo non ha mai avuto il coraggio di confessare. Devo poter scegliere se andare avanti con la mia relazione con il fedifrago oppure no, devo essere io (la parte lesa) a poter decidere se fidarmi ancora e dividere il mio letto con lui; non vorrei mai andare avanti perché sono l'unica che ignora di avere un crocevia di corna in testa.


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2015)

Celeste ha detto:


> Uhlalà, hai ragione - ma mentre io affronto il problema in casa mia, mi piacerebbe che dall'altra parte del mondo ci sia una stronza che stia passando pure lei "5 minuti di panico" davanti al marito. Non è una vera e propria vendetta, ma una condivisione di mali con l'altro "tradito" (seppur virtualmente) per cercare di avere un mezzo gaudio; hanno sbagliato, ma hanno sbagliato in due; mio marito ha avuto ciò che meritava, mi sembra giusto che anche lei paghi per la sua partecipazione al gioco e non la faccia “franca”. Sarò naif, ma non sono molto esperta in materia...
> Sinceramente non ho mai analizzato il trovarmi dall'altra parte (ovvero un marito "tradito" che mi informa sua moglie e mio marito perché l'ha scoperta) - credo che apprezzerei la sincerità almeno sua, se il mio uomo non ha mai avuto il coraggio di confessare. Devo poter scegliere se andare avanti con la mia relazione con il fedifrago oppure no, devo essere io (la parte lesa) a poter decidere se fidarmi ancora e dividere il mio letto con lui; non vorrei mai andare avanti perché sono l'unica che ignora di avere un crocevia di corna in testa.


sbaglio o qui si parla di scambi di mail e conversazioni su whatsapp e basta?   che tuo marito e sta donna non si vedono da tipo 20 anni?


----------



## drusilla (27 Febbraio 2015)

Arrogarsi il diritto di imporre ad un'altra persona (in più sconosciuta e che non ci ha fatto del male) una cosa perché "io avrei voluto sapere" "magari avessi avutobio chi mi apriva gli occhi è arrogante e meschino. 
La miglior "vendetta" contro quella è essere una signora e la più bella sarebbe che tuo marito tornassi da te per te, non perché quella è agli arresti domiciliari


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

mi pare una costante del gruppo pro-sputtanamento quella di dire: "ah, ma io mi voglio vendicare, glielo dico così pure lui/lei passa un guaio a casa", salvo poi aggiungere "io al suo posto lo vorrei sapere, vorrei che qualcuno mi aprisse gli occhi".
io lo posso capire il desiderio di vendetta, sicuro, è una cosa umana.
ma almeno non si cerchi di dare un aspetto altruista alla cosa poiché non è credibile.
non ci crede nessuno.


----------



## Vipera gentile (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> mi pare una costante del gruppo pro-sputtanamento quella di dire: "ah, ma io mi voglio vendicare, glielo dico così pure lui/lei passa un guaio a casa", salvo poi aggiungere "io al suo posto lo vorrei sapere, vorrei che qualcuno mi aprisse gli occhi".
> io lo posso capire il desiderio di vendetta, sicuro, è una cosa umana.
> ma almeno non si cerchi di dare un aspetto altruista alla cosa poiché non è credibile.
> non ci crede nessuno.


Di altruista non c'è proprio nulla, solo voglia di fare stare male altri, in base all'assurdo ragionamento "Perché io sì e lui/lei no"?
Rabbia cieca e basta. Credo, almeno


----------



## ivanl (27 Febbraio 2015)

Io dico che vorrei sapere; non so se lo farei sapere, invece. Piuttosto me la prenderei con lui direttamente


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Febbraio 2015)

Celeste ha detto:


> Uhlalà, hai ragione - ma mentre io affronto il problema in casa mia, mi piacerebbe che dall'altra parte del mondo ci sia una stronza che stia passando pure lei "5 minuti di panico" davanti al marito. Non è una vera e propria vendetta, *ma una condivisione di mali con l'altro "tradito"* (seppur virtualmente) per cercare di avere un mezzo gaudio; hanno sbagliato, ma hanno sbagliato in due; mio marito ha avuto ciò che meritava, mi sembra giusto che anche lei paghi per la sua partecipazione al gioco e non la faccia “franca”. Sarò naif, ma non sono molto esperta in materia...
> Sinceramente non ho mai analizzato il trovarmi dall'altra parte (ovvero un marito "tradito" che mi informa sua moglie e mio marito perché l'ha scoperta) - credo che apprezzerei la sincerità almeno sua, se il mio uomo non ha mai avuto il coraggio di confessare. Devo poter scegliere se andare avanti con la mia relazione con il fedifrago oppure no, devo essere io (la parte lesa) a poter decidere se fidarmi ancora e dividere il mio letto con lui; non vorrei mai andare avanti perché sono l'unica che ignora di avere un crocevia di corna in testa.


queste sono palle: vuoi che lei soffra, punto. E vuoi che il marito la tenga d'occhio come tu adesso tieni d'occhio tuo marito per impedire che si risentano, perchè probabilmente la storia della chat per vendicarsi del fatto di essersi lasciati 25 anni prima ti suona farlocca quanto suona a me, anche se io credo si tratti probabilmente di un rigurgito di adolescenza e nulla più. Dimmi tu che ti frega di uno che manco sai che faccia ha e che terra pesta.


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2015)

Celeste ha detto:


> Uhlalà, hai ragione - ma mentre io affronto il problema in casa mia, mi piacerebbe che dall'altra parte del mondo ci sia una stronza che stia passando pure lei "5 minuti di panico" davanti al marito. Non è una vera e propria vendetta, ma una condivisione di mali con l'altro "tradito" (seppur virtualmente) per cercare di avere un mezzo gaudio; *hanno sbagliato, ma hanno sbagliato in due; mio marito ha avuto ciò che meritava, mi sembra giusto che anche lei paghi per la sua partecipazione al gioco e non la faccia “franca”. *Sarò naif, ma non sono molto esperta in materia...
> Sinceramente non ho mai analizzato il trovarmi dall'altra parte (ovvero un marito "tradito" che mi informa sua moglie e mio marito perché l'ha scoperta) - credo che apprezzerei la sincerità almeno sua, se il mio uomo non ha mai avuto il coraggio di confessare. Devo poter scegliere se andare avanti con la mia relazione con il fedifrago oppure no, devo essere io (la parte lesa) a poter decidere se fidarmi ancora e dividere il mio letto con lui; non vorrei mai andare avanti perché sono l'unica che ignora di avere un crocevia di corna in testa.


Ma perchè ti racconti tutte queste cose?

Sei incazzata, offesa e delusa da tuo marito. 
Quell'altra ti ha risposto e ti ha fatto incazzare ancora di più.

Ti vuoi vendicare. 

Di mio mi vien da dirti che vendicarti potrà forse darti un momentaneo sollievo ma i fatti, resteranno comunque quelli. E quelli ti dovrai comunque gestire. Con tutto quello che ne conseguirà a seconda di come elaborerai la cosa. E di come riuscirete ad elaborarla insieme.

Quello che meno capisco è il grassettato: sembra quasi che tu ti sia messa in una posizione super partes. 
Fra loro due fra l'altro. Lui ha sbagliato ma ha sbagliato anche lei. Castigo per entrambi. (cos'è, lui è un po' sollevato di responsabilità se anche l'altra è coinvolta?)

E dopo che li hai messi tutti e due in castigo?
Tu starai meglio? La situazione sarà bypassata? Tuo marito ne uscirà un po' meglio ai tuoi occhi?

Forse hai bisogno di un distraente per avvicinarti più lentamente al tuo dolore. 
Che va bene, se ne hai bisogno. 

Ma almeno dittelo, quello che è e non raccontartela (come stai facendo). 
Che poi sono altre cose da smazzarti anche queste.


----------



## Uhlalá (27 Febbraio 2015)

Celeste ha detto:


> Uhlalà, hai ragione - ma mentre io affronto il problema in casa mia, mi piacerebbe che dall'altra parte del mondo ci sia una stronza che stia passando pure lei "5 minuti di panico" davanti al marito. Non è una vera e propria vendetta, ma una condivisione di mali con l'altro "tradito" (seppur virtualmente) per cercare di avere un mezzo gaudio; hanno sbagliato, ma hanno sbagliato in due; mio marito ha avuto ciò che meritava, mi sembra giusto che anche lei paghi per la sua partecipazione al gioco e non la faccia “franca”. Sarò naif, ma non sono molto esperta in materia...
> Sinceramente non ho mai analizzato il trovarmi dall'altra parte (ovvero un marito "tradito" che mi informa sua moglie e mio marito perché l'ha scoperta) - credo che apprezzerei la sincerità almeno sua, se il mio uomo non ha mai avuto il coraggio di confessare. Devo poter scegliere se andare avanti con la mia relazione con il fedifrago oppure no, devo essere io (la parte lesa) a poter decidere se fidarmi ancora e dividere il mio letto con lui; non vorrei mai andare avanti perché sono l'unica che ignora di avere un crocevia di corna in testa.


Celeste non so che dirti...il mio ex marito ha avuto due storie parallele con due donne diverse...sinceramente quando ho scoperto, in tutti e due i casi non mi sono chiesta se le due signorine avessero un compagno, la cosa era già devastante di per sè...poi ho saputo che erano single (e questo quadrava col profilo narcisistico del mio ex, ma questa è un'altra storia...)....però sinceramente, le due non le conoscevo, non facevano parte del mio giro, sicuramente non ho pensato belle cose di loro, però non credo che mi avrebbe fatto sentire meglio incasinare loro la vita.....Alla fine è del tuo uomo che ti devi preoccupare.....Come ti sentiresti se il marito di lei, per te un signor nessuno (come te per lui), una volta saputa la tresca virtuale ti dicesse "mbè? Siamo una coppia aperta", oppure "lei ha fatto così perché io l'ho tradita con cani e porci", o ancora "ma tu chi sei? Cosa vuoi da me?"? Certo, potrebbe anche ringraziarti lì per lì e far passare un brutto quarto d'ora alla moglie (ma se non c'è stato vero sesso di mezzo, non aspettarti granché)...e poi? Il tuo matrimonio è risolto? La fiducia recuperata? L'umiliazione passata? Sarebbero solo energie sprecate, fidati....già è difficile superare la botta mentre la vita di tutti i giorni va avanti, se poi ti fai carico anche di un altro matrimonio di persone che neanche conosci ti complichi solo la vita, anzi perdi tempo quando dovesti concentrarti su te e lui.
L'hai sentita, l'hai messa in guardia, ora toglile tutta questa importanza.


----------



## free (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> mi pare una costante del gruppo pro-sputtanamento quella di dire: "ah, ma io mi voglio vendicare, glielo dico così pure lui/lei passa un guaio a casa", salvo poi aggiungere "io al suo posto lo vorrei sapere, *vorrei che qualcuno mi aprisse gli occhi".*
> io lo posso capire il desiderio di vendetta, sicuro, è una cosa umana.
> ma almeno non si cerchi di dare un aspetto altruista alla cosa poiché non è credibile.
> non ci crede nessuno.


quoto e quel qualcuno non verrà mai ringraziato: se la coppia regge il colpo, alla fine sarà considerato uno stronzo impiccione, se la coppia si separa, pure...(forse non subito, ma col tempo sì)


----------



## Eratò (27 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Celeste non so che dirti...il mio ex marito ha avuto due storie parallele con due donne diverse...sinceramente quando ho scoperto, in tutti e due i casi non mi sono chiesta se le due signorine avessero un compagno, la cosa era già devastante di per sè...poi ho saputo che erano single (e questo quadrava col profilo narcisistico del mio ex, ma questa è un'altra storia...)....però sinceramente, le due non le conoscevo, non facevano parte del mio giro, sicuramente non ho pensato belle cose di loro, però non credo che mi avrebbe fatto sentire meglio incasinare loro la vita.....Alla fine è del tuo uomo che ti devi preoccupare.....Come ti sentiresti se il marito di lei, per te un signor nessuno (come te per lui), una volta saputa la tresca virtuale ti dicesse "mbè? Siamo una coppia aperta", oppure "lei ha fatto così perché io l'ho tradita con cani e porci", o ancora "ma tu chi sei? Cosa vuoi da me?"? Certo, potrebbe anche ringraziarti lì per lì e far passare un brutto quarto d'ora alla moglie (ma se non c'è stato vero sesso di mezzo, non aspettarti granché)...e poi? Il tuo matrimonio è risolto? La fiducia recuperata? L'umiliazione passata? Sarebbero solo energie sprecate, fidati....già è difficile superare la botta mentre la vita di tutti i giorni va avanti, se poi ti fai carico anche di un altro matrimonio di persone che neanche conosci ti complichi solo la vita, anzi perdi tempo quando dovesti concentrarti su te e lui.L'hai sentita, l'hai messa in guardia, ora toglile tutta questa importanza.


Verde virtuale.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Febbraio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> per restare al titolo del topic, comunque, non smettero' mai di ringraziare il tipo che ha inventato il programmino che ti recupera tutte le chat di whatsapp, anche quelle cancellate


Qual'è il programma ?
Io sapevo che bastava disintallare e reinstallare whatsapp per recuperare anche i messaggi cancellati.
Non l'ho fatto perchè se avessi letto tutto forse non avrei retto l'urto...


----------



## Eratò (27 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Qual'è il programma ?
> Io sapevo che bastava disintallare e reinstallare whatsapp per recuperare anche i messaggi cancellati.
> Non l'ho fatto perchè se avessi letto tutto forse non avrei retto l'urto...


Jim se stai bene,lascia stare e hai fatto bene a non leggere tutto...Non ti cambiava niente un dettaglio in più o uno in meno.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Jim se stai bene,lascia stare e hai fatto bene a non leggere tutto...Non ti cambiava niente un dettaglio in più o uno in meno.


Figurati, non l'ho fatto all'epoca - e ho appreso due giorni giorni dopo la 'scoperta' che whatsapp aveva questa funzionalità - figurati se lo faccio adesso...


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non ti cambiava niente un dettaglio in più o uno in meno.


Cambiava eccome. Avevo PAURA di quello che avrei potuto leggere, perciò non ho fatto il giochetto disinstalla/reinstalla.


----------



## Eratò (27 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Cambiava eccome. Avevo PAURA di quello che avrei potuto leggere, perciò non ho fatto il giochetto disinstalla/reinstalla.


Più  che sapere che avevano fatto sesso cos'altro c'era da sapere?Le posizioni?Questo intendevo...


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> mi sembri rancoroso, egocentrico e anche falso, per quanto di sicuro sofferente.
> ti auguro che le cose cambino, ma non credo che avverrà per magia e con i tuoi comportamenti non credo si sbroglierà mai niente.


Rancoroso probabile, egocentrico forse, falso manco per niente.
P.S. : non ti conosco di persona, quindi a differenza tua non mi permetto di affibiarti etichette, come invece fai tu (ed altri) con molta disinvoltura.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Febbraio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Più  che sapere che avevano fatto sesso cos'altro c'era da sapere?Le posizioni?Questo intendevo...


Macchè.
Penso alle 'considerazioni' su di me o sulla moglie del tipo ; penso ai delirii del tipo 'lasciamoli', dei perchè e dei percome ; penso ai 'ti amo' detti così, tanto per. Penso (pensavo) ad una valanga di cazzate che sarebbero state assai difficili da digerire, e infatti mi chiedo come hanno fatto (e qui sul forum ce ne sono) a reggere coloro che hanno letto tutto.


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Rancoroso probabile, egocentrico forse, falso manco per niente.
> P.S. : non ti conosco di persona, quindi a differenza tua non mi permetto di affibiarti etichette, come invece fai tu (ed altri) con molta disinvoltura.


falso invece è la più sicura, poiché è innegabile che tu tenga dei particolari molto importanti per la vostra situazione a tua moglie, compreso il mittente della lettera anonima.
credi che se tu dicessi queste cose sarebbe uguale? io non credo.

per il resto, non voglio offenderti.
non ti conosco di persona quindi il mio giudizio è limitato a quello che leggo qui.
diciamo che ti trovo così in questo specifico frangente e per quello che hai detto di te.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> falso invece è la più sicura, poiché è innegabile che tu tenga dei particolari molto importanti per la vostra situazione a tua moglie, compreso il mittente della lettera anonima.
> credi che se tu dicessi queste cose sarebbe uguale? io non credo.
> 
> per il resto, non voglio offenderti.
> ...


Falso è se neghi la verità, se a precisa domanda neghi le tue responsabilità.
Ti assicuro - che tu ci creda o meno poco rileva - che se fossi stato 'beccato' all'epoca avrei ammesso le mie responsabilità, senza addossare colpe a questo o a quello.
Chiunque può sbagliare, la persona la si valuta nel momento in cui messo di fronte alle proprie responsabilità non si sottrae alle stesse.


----------



## Uhlalá (27 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Macchè.
> Penso alle 'considerazioni' su di me o sulla moglie del tipo ; penso ai delirii del tipo 'lasciamoli', dei perchè e dei percome ; penso ai 'ti amo' detti così, tanto per. Penso (pensavo) ad una valanga di cazzate che sarebbero state assai difficili da digerire, e infatti mi chiedo come hanno fatto (e qui sul forum ce ne sono) a reggere coloro che hanno letto tutto.


Io non ho letto tutto, quello che avevo bastava già....sarei potuta andare a fondo e trovare altro, ma dato che mi immagino perfettamente il tenore delle conversazioni, non ho voluto infierire su me stessa (come te, non penso avrei retto)...comunque poi è finita lo stesso....ma nel mio caso c'era la recidiva


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> *Falso è se neghi la verità, se a precisa domanda neghi le tue responsabilità.*
> Ti assicuro - che tu ci creda o meno poco rileva - che se fossi stato 'beccato' all'epoca avrei ammesso le mie responsabilità, senza addossare colpe a questo o a quello.
> Chiunque può sbagliare, la persona la si valuta nel momento in cui messo di fronte alle proprie responsabilità non si sottrae alle stesse.


maddai jim.
falso, omissivo.
la persona la si valuta anche per l'onestà intellettuale e tu a me ne dimostri poca.
opinione mia.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> maddai jim.
> falso, omissivo.
> la persona la si valuta anche per l'onestà intellettuale e tu a me ne dimostri poca.
> opinione mia.


Omissivo, certo.
E che faccio, dico tutto ad una che m'ha nascosto l'impossibile fino al giorno prima ?
Io la mia storiella da quattro soldi l'ho aperta e l'ho chiusa proprio perchè non ci tenevo, non volevo casini e...secondo te che facevo ? Le andavo a raccontare di qualcosa che avevo già seppellito ? Ma dài...


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> ...ma nel mio caso c'era la recidiva


La recidiva NON prevede il perdono.


----------



## Vipera gentile (27 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Falso è se neghi la verità, se a precisa domanda neghi le tue responsabilità.
> Ti assicuro - che tu ci creda o meno poco rileva - che se fossi stato 'beccato' all'epoca avrei ammesso le mie responsabilità, senza addossare colpe a questo o a quello.
> Chiunque può sbagliare, la persona la si valuta nel momento in cui messo di fronte alle proprie responsabilità non si sottrae alle stesse.


Scusa, non ho capito bene, credo.
Tu non sei stato beccato, ma hai scoperto che tua moglie ti tradiva e l'hai detto alla moglie di lui?
Voglio dire, anche tu hai tradito e ti è andata di culo e poi hai fatto casino perché l'ha fatto lei?
Dimmi che ho frainteso...


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Omissivo, certo.
> E che faccio, dico tutto ad una che m'ha nascosto l'impossibile fino al giorno prima ?
> Io la mia storiella da quattro soldi l'ho aperta e l'ho chiusa proprio perchè non ci tenevo, non volevo casini e...secondo te che facevo ? Le andavo a raccontare di qualcosa che avevo già seppellito ? Ma dài...


fosse stato seppellito per quale motivo la tua ex amante doveva mandarti la lettera?
per "aprirti gli occhi"? 
la tua storiella è all'origine della scoperta del tradimento di tua moglie, non so se ti rendi conto di quanto per lei questa cosa peserebbe.
forse sì, e sei appunto falso.
ma magari forse no e quindi fai bene a continuare la terapia perché non sei ancora consapevole delle tue responsabilità.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Scusa, non ho capito bene, credo.
> Tu non sei stato beccato, ma hai scoperto che tua moglie ti tradiva e l'hai detto alla moglie di lui?
> Voglio dire, anche tu hai tradito e ti è andata di culo e poi hai fatto casino perché l'ha fatto lei?
> Dimmi che ho frainteso...


Hai capìto bene.
Però magari se hai mezz'ora da buttare e leggi la mia storia forse coglierai qualche sostanziale differenza...


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> fosse stato seppellito per quale motivo la tua ex amante doveva mandarti la lettera?
> per "aprirti gli occhi"?
> la tua storiella è all'origine della scoperta del tradimento di tua moglie, non so se ti rendi conto di quanto per lei questa cosa peserebbe.
> forse sì, e sei appunto falso.
> ma magari forse no e quindi fai bene a continuare la terapia perché non sei ancora consapevole delle tue responsabilità.


Senti, io non mi sento un santo. So solo che quella storia l'ho aperta e l'ho chiusa non perchè avessi qualcosa da temere, ma semplicemente perchè non mi sono mai trovato a mio agio nel ruolo del traditore. Quella vita da sfigato passata a nascondersi, a cancellare sms e email mi ha sempre fatto abbastanza schifo. E credo che ci sia (magari sbaglio, ma io il dubitativo lo uso spesso, a differenza di qualcuno qui presente) una ENORME differenza tra chi tradisce e chiude e chi invece non si ferma davanti a timide avvisaglie e va incontro alla catastrofe. E' un problema di ego, di arroganza, di incontinenza.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> fosse stato seppellito per quale motivo la tua ex amante doveva mandarti la lettera?
> per "aprirti gli occhi"?


Seppellita da me, non da lei.
Per quanto io sospetto che sia stata lei a mandarmi quella lettera, la prova non ce l'ho.


----------



## Vipera gentile (27 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Hai capìto bene.
> Però magari se hai mezz'ora da buttare e leggi la mia storia forse coglierai qualche sostanziale differenza...


Ma come si sentirebbe tua moglie sapendo che l'hai messa in croce dopo che tu per primo l'avevi tradita?
Immagino lei ne sia ancora all'oscuro...


----------



## sienne (27 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao

però, se hai tradito, un qualcosa ti ha spinto a farlo e in più il non esserti sentito bene nel farlo, anche questo in un modo o nell'altro ha avuto la sua influenza sulla storia ufficiale. Prendersi le responsabilità, significa riconoscere anche la propria parte e di come la si ha affrontata. Ciò dovrebbe ridimensionare di tanto il fatto che lei poi abbia anche tradito. Anche lei ha reagito in un certo modo - che è stato anche il tuo. 


sienne


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Senti, io non mi sento un santo. So solo che quella storia l'ho aperta e l'ho chiusa non perchè avessi qualcosa da temere, ma semplicemente perchè non mi sono mai trovato a mio agio nel ruolo del traditore. Quella vita da sfigato passata a nascondersi, a cancellare sms e email mi ha sempre fatto abbastanza schifo. E credo che ci sia (magari sbaglio, ma io il dubitativo lo uso spesso, a differenza di qualcuno qui presente) una ENORME differenza tra chi tradisce e chiude e chi invece non si ferma davanti a timide avvisaglie e va incontro alla catastrofe. E' un problema di ego, di arroganza, di incontinenza.


jim, ma vedi che non devi rendere conto a nessuno.
come ma ti colpiscono tanto i giudizi negativi?
forse per caso hai qualche problema di coscienza?
lo credo bene che usi spesso il dubitativo, ti sei costretto ad una situazione di dissonanza cognitiva mica da poco, dove devi convincerti che il tuo tradimento fosse accettabile e innocuo (nonostante la dimostrazione contraria della lettera anonima, per esempio) mentre il suo inaccettabile e necessario di sputtanamento global semplicemente perché loro due si scrivevano cose diverse da te e la tua amante. una ENORME differenza che in realtà vedi solo tu e la devi vedere perché altrimenti il tuo ragionamento non reggerebbe.
ci credo che devi dubitare, per forza devi dubitare, altrimenti non ne puoi uscire mai.
e comunque non ne esci bene lo stesso.
indaga sul perché tua moglie e il suo amante prendevano in considerazione di lasciarvi, chiediti questo, mannaggia.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> indaga sul perché tua moglie e il suo amante prendevano in considerazione di lasciarvi, chiediti questo, mannaggia.


Chiesto. 
L'unica risposta che ho ricevuto è che erano 'delirii notturni'.
Poco convincente, mi sa.


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Chiesto.
> L'unica risposta che ho ricevuto è che erano 'delirii notturni'.
> Poco convincente, mi sa.


come è poco convincente dire che quella storiella è seppellita e non ha avuto nessun genere di riverbero nella vostra storia.
siete speculari.


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

infine, qui chiudo poiché nemmeno voglio martellare e ripetere, io nemmeno ti sto consigliando di dirglielo o che.
meglio, non lo so cosa possa essere efficace.
di fatto tu stai ancora molto male, immagino pure lei ecc.
s non altro, metteteci davvero una pietra sopra e ripartite come da zero.


----------



## sienne (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> infine, qui chiudo poiché nemmeno voglio martellare e ripetere, io nemmeno ti sto consigliando di dirglielo o che.
> meglio, non lo so cosa possa essere efficace.
> di fatto tu stai ancora molto male, immagino pure lei ecc.
> s non altro, *metteteci davvero una pietra sopra e ripartite come da zero*.



Ciao

quoto.

Credo, che ciò lo potrà arrivare a fare, solo se smette di valutare i due tradimenti come differenti ecc. 
Sarebbe una possibilità per azzerare ... 



sienne


----------



## Dalida (27 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quoto.
> 
> ...


sì sienne, esatto anche stavolta.
è proprio quello che gli sto consigliando di fare.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> infine, qui chiudo poiché nemmeno voglio martellare e ripetere, io nemmeno ti sto consigliando di dirglielo o che.
> meglio, non lo so cosa possa essere efficace.
> di fatto tu stai ancora molto male, immagino pure lei ecc.
> s non altro, metteteci davvero una pietra sopra e ripartite come da zero.


Dalida, sto molto meglio di quanto pensi.
Siamo ripartiti e le cose vanno decisamente meglio (decisamente meglio di prima che scoprissi tutto, il rapporto ovviamente non è che fosse granchè prima).
Grazie comunque per i tuoi pensieri.


----------



## Uhlalá (27 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La recidiva NON prevede il perdono.


Eh già ...


----------



## Tebe (28 Febbraio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Omissivo, certo.
> E che faccio, dico tutto ad una che m'ha nascosto l'impossibile fino al giorno prima ?
> Io la mia storiella da quattro soldi l'ho aperta e l'ho chiusa proprio perchè non ci tenevo, non volevo casini e...secondo te che facevo ? Le andavo a raccontare di qualcosa che avevo già seppellito ? Ma dài...


:unhappy:

Complimentoni vivissimi.
E hai pure il coraggio di fare il tradito.
Minchia.
L' onestà morale  di Crudelia Demon


----------



## Uhlalá (28 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> 
> Complimentoni vivissimi.
> E hai pure il coraggio di fare il tradito.
> ...


Mi sento di spezzare una piccola lancia per Jim....se ho capito bene, il suo tradimento non comportava scambio di sentimenti....per carità, sempre di tradimento si tratta....ma.....avrebbe veramente senso tirare fuori adesso con la moglie quello che per lui è stato nè più nè meno che una sega vestita? A quanto ho capito sua moglie aveva messo in dubbio il loro rapporto per amore di un altro, non mi sembra che per lui fosse stata la stessa cosa....magari lui avrà avuto una reazione poco signorile, però io vedo differenza tra i due tradimenti.
Ti faccio il mio esempio: quando dissi al mio ex che ero andata con uno (e tecnicamente non si trattava di tradimento perché ci eravamo separati), lo dissi sapendo che tra me e il mio ex non c'era più possibilità di recupero, era un mio modo per fargli capire che se lui mi aveva visto negli ultimi anni solo come una madre, c'era qualcuno che invece mi vedeva come donna...se vuoi anche solo come vagina  Se gli avessi concesso l'ennesima possibilità non penso che gli avrei detto di questo episodio, non era una cosa che andava a minare il rapporto tra me e il mio ex. Certo, la situazione era diversa, il mio era un gesto dimostrativo, come a dire "ehi, piaccio", rivolto più a me stessa che a lui.....però, avrebbe veramente senso per una ricostruzione spifferare tutto a questo punto? Non so, ma la mia impressione è che se la moglie di Jim avesse avuto una scappatella molto meno coinvolgente, magari lui non la prendeva così male, e magari ci sarebbe stato anche il momento giusto per confessare la propria scappatella....boh, forse io giudico la cosa alla luce del mio vissuto, dove quello che mi ha distrutto non è stato lo scambio di fluidi ma l'essere stata più volte messa in discussione come compagna di vita per altre donne, senza in quel momento saperlo.....


----------



## drusilla (28 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Mi sento di spezzare una piccola lancia per Jim....se ho capito bene, il suo tradimento non comportava scambio di sentimenti....per carità, sempre di tradimento si tratta....ma.....avrebbe veramente senso tirare fuori adesso con la moglie quello che per lui è stato nè più nè meno che una sega vestita? A quanto ho capito sua moglie aveva messo in dubbio il loro rapporto per amore di un altro, non mi sembra che per lui fosse stata la stessa cosa....magari lui avrà avuto una reazione poco signorile, però io vedo differenza tra i due tradimenti.
> Ti faccio il mio esempio: quando dissi al mio ex che ero andata con uno (e tecnicamente non si trattava di tradimento perché ci eravamo separati), lo dissi sapendo che tra me e il mio ex non c'era più possibilità di recupero, era un mio modo per fargli capire che se lui mi aveva visto negli ultimi anni solo come una madre, c'era qualcuno che invece mi vedeva come donna...se vuoi anche solo come vagina  Se gli avessi concesso l'ennesima possibilità non penso che gli avrei detto di questo episodio, non era una cosa che andava a minare il rapporto tra me e il mio ex. Certo, la situazione era diversa, il mio era un gesto dimostrativo, come a dire "ehi, piaccio", rivolto più a me stessa che a lui.....però, avrebbe veramente senso per una ricostruzione spifferare tutto a questo punto? Non so, ma la mia impressione è che se la moglie di Jim avesse avuto una scappatella molto meno coinvolgente, magari lui non la prendeva così male, e magari ci sarebbe stato anche il momento giusto per confessare la propria scappatella....boh, forse io giudico la cosa alla luce del mio vissuto, dove quello che mi ha distrutto non è stato lo scambio di fluidi ma l'essere stata più volte messa in discussione come compagna di vita per altre donne, senza in quel momento saperlo.....


Spifferarlo adesso non so. Ma credersi più figo perché non è stato scoperto (invece è solamente culo, e la spada di Damocle sulla testa comunque ce l'ha) e guardare questa donna dal alto, contritta,  pentita, sapendo in cuor suo che lui non è migliore, anzi l'ha fatto prima.... chi ci può dire che lei non si sia sentita trascurata o abbia "annusato" qualcosa di strano mentre riceveva queste corna? Si è addirittura infatuata del altro... penso sia possibile solo se ci si sente molto soli o distanziati nel rapporto, infatuarsi per un altro....


----------



## Uhlalá (28 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Spifferarlo adesso non so. Ma credersi più figo perché non è stato scoperto (invece è solamente culo, e la spada di Damocle sulla testa comunque ce l'ha) e guardare questa donna dal alto, contritta,  pentita, sapendo in cuor suo che lui non è migliore, anzi l'ha fatto prima.... chi ci può dire che lei non si sia sentita trascurata o abbia "annusato" qualcosa di strano mentre riceveva queste corna? Si è addirittura infatuata del altro... penso sia possibile solo se ci si sente molto soli o distanziati nel rapporto, infatuarsi per un altro....


Non posso parlare per Jim perché non conosco il loro vissuto....ma nel mio, sì, ci si può infatuare di qualcun altro anche se il partner fa di tutto per curare la coppia....per lo meno nel mio caso è successo....
.....ma forse il mio narciso è un caso che rasenta la malattia


----------



## drusilla (28 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Non posso parlare per Jim perché non conosco il loro vissuto....ma nel mio, sì, ci si può infatuare di qualcun altro anche se il partner fa di tutto per curare la coppia....per lo meno nel mio caso è successo....
> .....ma forse il mio narciso è un caso che rasenta la malattia


Il tuo narciso è un povero pasticcione. Che ha rovinato tutto con le sue stesse mani.  Quando ne uscirai del tutto festeggerai di brutto immagino!


----------



## Vipera gentile (28 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Mi sento di spezzare una piccola lancia per Jim....se ho capito bene, il suo tradimento non comportava scambio di sentimenti....per carità, sempre di tradimento si tratta....ma.....avrebbe veramente senso tirare fuori adesso con la moglie quello che per lui è stato nè più nè meno che una sega vestita? A quanto ho capito sua moglie aveva messo in dubbio il loro rapporto per amore di un altro, non mi sembra che per lui fosse stata la stessa cosa....magari lui avrà avuto una reazione poco signorile, però io vedo differenza tra i due tradimenti.
> Ti faccio il mio esempio: quando dissi al mio ex che ero andata con uno (e tecnicamente non si trattava di tradimento perché ci eravamo separati), lo dissi sapendo che tra me e il mio ex non c'era più possibilità di recupero, era un mio modo per fargli capire che se lui mi aveva visto negli ultimi anni solo come una madre, c'era qualcuno che invece mi vedeva come donna...se vuoi anche solo come vagina  Se gli avessi concesso l'ennesima possibilità non penso che gli avrei detto di questo episodio, non era una cosa che andava a minare il rapporto tra me e il mio ex. Certo, la situazione era diversa, il mio era un gesto dimostrativo, come a dire "ehi, piaccio", rivolto più a me stessa che a lui.....però, avrebbe veramente senso per una ricostruzione spifferare tutto a questo punto? Non so, ma la mia impressione è che se la moglie di Jim avesse avuto una scappatella molto meno coinvolgente, magari lui non la prendeva così male, e magari ci sarebbe stato anche il momento giusto per confessare la propria scappatella....boh, forse io giudico la cosa alla luce del mio vissuto, dove quello che mi ha distrutto non è stato lo scambio di fluidi ma l'essere stata più volte messa in discussione come compagna di vita per altre donne, senza in quel momento saperlo.....


Personalmente non sto dicendo a Jim "Pentiti e confessa tutto", ma mi limito a constatare che è molto facile notare la pagliuzza nell'occhio altrui e non vedere la trave nel proprio, a prescindere dalle motivazioni.
Ovviamente, questo vale anche per me (per motivi che nulla c'entrano con il tradimento).


----------



## Uhlalá (28 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Il tuo narciso è un povero pasticcione. Che ha rovinato tutto con le sue stesse mani.  Quando ne uscirai del tutto festeggerai di brutto immagino!


:up:


----------



## disincantata (28 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Mi sento di spezzare una piccola lancia per Jim....se ho capito bene, il suo tradimento non comportava scambio di sentimenti....per carità, sempre di tradimento si tratta....ma.....avrebbe veramente senso tirare fuori adesso con la moglie quello che per lui è stato nè più nè meno che una sega vestita? A quanto ho capito sua moglie aveva messo in dubbio il loro rapporto per amore di un altro, non mi sembra che per lui fosse stata la stessa cosa....magari lui avrà avuto una reazione poco signorile, però io vedo differenza tra i due tradimenti.
> Ti faccio il mio esempio: quando dissi al mio ex che ero andata con uno (e tecnicamente non si trattava di tradimento perché ci eravamo separati), lo dissi sapendo che tra me e il mio ex non c'era più possibilità di recupero, era un mio modo per fargli capire che se lui mi aveva visto negli ultimi anni solo come una madre, c'era qualcuno che invece mi vedeva come donna...se vuoi anche solo come vagina  Se gli avessi concesso l'ennesima possibilità non penso che gli avrei detto di questo episodio, non era una cosa che andava a minare il rapporto tra me e il mio ex. Certo, la situazione era diversa, il mio era un gesto dimostrativo, come a dire "ehi, piaccio", rivolto più a me stessa che a lui.....però, avrebbe veramente senso per una ricostruzione spifferare tutto a questo punto? Non so, ma la mia impressione è che se la moglie di Jim avesse avuto una scappatella molto meno coinvolgente, magari lui non la prendeva così male, e magari ci sarebbe stato anche il momento giusto per confessare la propria scappatella....boh, forse io giudico la cosa alla luce del mio vissuto, dove quello che mi ha distrutto non è stato lo scambio di fluidi ma l'essere stata più volte messa in discussione come compagna di vita per altre donne, senza in quel momento saperlo.....


Una cosa e' non confessare, altra trattare male la moglie e  fare l'indignato   per una cosa che lui ben conosce e  da prima. 

Questa e' ipocrisia.


----------



## Uhlalá (28 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Una cosa e' non confessare, altra trattare male la moglie e  fare l'indignato   per una cosa che lui ben conosce e  da prima.
> 
> Questa e' ipocrisia.


Io parlavo di tipologie di tradimento....c'è lo scambio di fluidi, brutto quanto ti pare ma che non mette in discussione l'avente diritto. E poi c'è la storia parallela, durante la quale l'avente diritto è trattato/a nella migliore delle ipotesi come una mosca noiosa, se non addirittura come colui/colei che impedisce lo svolgimento del vero amore (senza che tale mosca lo sappia), per poi, una volta scoperto, tornare sui propri passi e giustificare con "non sapevo cosa stavo facendo".
Io ci vedo una bella differenza


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Io parlavo di tipologie di tradimento....c'è lo scambio di fluidi, brutto quanto ti pare ma che non mette in discussione l'avente diritto. E poi c'è la storia parallela, durante la quale l'avente diritto è trattato/a nella migliore delle ipotesi come una mosca noiosa, se non addirittura come colui/colei che impedisce lo svolgimento del vero amore (senza che tale mosca lo sappia), per poi, una volta scoperto, tornare sui propri passi e giustificare con "non sapevo cosa stavo facendo".
> Io ci vedo una bella differenza



Anch'io, lucidamente, credo ci sia una certa differenza, anche se nel momento della scoperta del tradimento penso  non ci si pongano tante domande ma si soffra e basta. Solo in seconda battuta, nella fase dell'analisi dei perché e i percome si arriva a cogliere certe differenze, anche sostanziali.


----------



## disincantata (28 Febbraio 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Io parlavo di tipologie di tradimento....c'è lo scambio di fluidi, brutto quanto ti pare ma che non mette in discussione l'avente diritto. E poi c'è la storia parallela, durante la quale l'avente diritto è trattato/a nella migliore delle ipotesi come una mosca noiosa, se non addirittura come colui/colei che impedisce lo svolgimento del vero amore (senza che tale mosca lo sappia), per poi, una volta scoperto, tornare sui propri passi e giustificare con "non sapevo cosa stavo facendo".
> Io ci vedo una bella differenza



CERTO, ci sono tanti modi diversi anche nel tradire.

Non so,al di là del fatto increscioso di per se, quale  sia   il  peggiore.

Io ho sofferto molto di piu'  per il tempo,  gia' poco,  tolto alla famiglia e per l'assenza, anche quando c'era, che naturalmente attribuivo ad altri fattori.

Il  lato sessuale  tra tutti gli altri mi da meno fastidio, perche' e' quello che posso benissimo immaginare e capire, tutto il resto no.


----------



## Fantastica (28 Febbraio 2015)

Celeste ha detto:


> Buongiorno, non so se é capitato anche a voi, ma per me é stato come un fulmine a ciel sereno. Dopo qualche mese di sospetti, faccio una cosa che mai nella vita avrei concepito - spio nel cellulare di mio marito. Mi trovo diverse conversazioni whatsapp con amici, parenti ecc. e con un numero sconosciuto, straniero (del Paese di mio marito), a nome di un uomo, ma chi scriveva era assolutamente una donna. Beh questi due si amano! amore di qua, sei la donna/uomo della mia vita, ti farei questo ti farei quello....    a parte il primo momento di smarrimento mi chiedo chi possa essere questa donna? la conosce? come la conosce? Non credo ci sia di mezzo il sesso perché si trovano a migliaia di km di distanza e che io sappia non l'ha mai vista (quando siamo stati in vacanza là eravamo sempre insieme)... sono solo parole buttate lì per superficialità? è solo voglia di flirtare? capisco il flirtare, ma i sentimenti non li avevo considerati; avrei forse più giustificato un colpo di testa avuto una sera che eri fuori con gli amici, ubriaco, lontano da casa, che ne so… invece questa lettura di sentimenti profondi mi ha davvero devastato... La prima cosa che ho fatto, di istinto, ho chiamato il numero in questione - l’ho insultata, le ho detto di tutto – del tipo che lei, essendo donna sposata e madre di famiglia non doveva permettersi neanche di guardare i mariti altrui e che se voleva che le facessi un casino informando suo marito doveva solo dirmelo….lei mi ha detto che avrebbe registrato la telefonata e l’avrebbe mandata al legale, le ho risposto che facesse quel che vuole, che le prove in mano ce le avevo io e che potevo farle un gran bel casino.
> Dopo di che ho affrontato mio marito - gli ho detto chiaramente che se lui è innamorato dell’altra e con me sta male, la soluzione è semplicissima – la porta è aperta e io non lo obbligo a rimanere in una situazione a lui scomoda, ma mi ha spergiurato in lacrime che non é così, che si, la conosce ma non la vede da anni - é un'amica della famiglia (che devo anche aver conosciuto in passato), quindi sa che lui é sposato con me; Sulle motivazioni, mi ripete che è stato un piano folle, un desiderio di vendetta che lo perseguitava da anni (sembra che avessero avuto una storia tipo 25 anni fa e che lei l'avesse lasciato) che gli ha preso la mano…sarà che gli uomini avvicinandosi a 50 anni si rimbambiscono? Può essere anche una non accettazione dell’età che avanza? Un desiderio di tornare a provare i sentimenti della gioventù… voglio credergli perché stiamo insieme da 20 anni, abbiamo un figlio che adoriamo, siamo sempre stati bene, mai avuto nessun tipo di problema (a parte ovviamente qualche normale alto e basso delle coppie sposate da tanti anni), ma niente che mi lasciasse presagire una cosa del genere. Ovviamente l’ho avvisato che mi prenderò i miei tempi per elaborare la cosa, e che non solo mi aspetto che non succeda più ma che devono cambiare molte cose, deve dedicarmi molto più tempo senza distrazioni – mi ha confermato che si è tolto da ogni tipo di social e ha disinstallato whatsapp dal cellulare.
> 
> Ora, la mia domanda é la seguente: poiché sono una persona molto vendicativa, la mail del marito della tizia l'ho trovata... gli scrivo? una cosa soft, del tipo - controlla il cellulare di tua moglie perché scrive cose molto osé a mio marito? lei potrebbe essere stata più furba ed aver cancellato ogni prova, ma il desiderio di fargliela pagare é molto forte....


Se non è la carne fresca ad averlo attratto, se parlava di sentimenti, a me pare chiaro che con te non sta bene Visto che poi questa donna viene dal passato, ricorda che ė "molto forte", per così dire. Non credo per niente alla storia che volesse vendicarsi. Se non ci fosse whatsapp avresti visto segni sul suo corpo, probabilmente, e non di vendetta.


----------



## Uhlalá (28 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> CERTO, ci sono tanti modi diversi anche nel tradire.
> 
> Non so,al di là del fatto increscioso di per se, quale  sia   il  peggiore.
> 
> ...


:up:Assolutamente vero


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma credersi più figo perché non è stato scoperto (invece è solamente culo, e la spada di Damocle sulla testa comunque ce l'ha) e guardare questa donna dal alto, contritta,  pentita, sapendo in cuor suo che lui non è migliore, anzi l'ha fatto prima.... chi ci può dire che lei non si sia sentita trascurata o abbia "annusato" qualcosa di strano mentre riceveva queste corna? Si è addirittura infatuata del altro... penso sia possibile solo se ci si sente molto soli o distanziati nel rapporto, infatuarsi per un altro....


Più figo ?
Giammai.
Forse più fortunato, più accorto. Sicuramente in grado di non farsi trascinare via.


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> 
> Complimentoni vivissimi.
> E hai pure il coraggio di fare il tradito.
> ...


Non faccio il tradito.
Il mio tradimento equivale al tuo famoso 10 %.


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Mi sento di spezzare una piccola lancia per Jim....se ho capito bene, il suo tradimento non comportava scambio di sentimenti....per carità, sempre di tradimento si tratta....ma.....avrebbe veramente senso tirare fuori adesso con la moglie quello che per lui è stato nè più nè meno che una sega vestita? A quanto ho capito sua moglie aveva messo in dubbio il loro rapporto per amore di un altro, non mi sembra che per lui fosse stata la stessa cosa....magari lui avrà avuto una reazione poco signorile, però io vedo differenza tra i due tradimenti.
> Ti faccio il mio esempio: quando dissi al mio ex che ero andata con uno (e tecnicamente non si trattava di tradimento perché ci eravamo separati), lo dissi sapendo che tra me e il mio ex non c'era più possibilità di recupero, era un mio modo per fargli capire che se lui mi aveva visto negli ultimi anni solo come una madre, c'era qualcuno che invece mi vedeva come donna...se vuoi anche solo come vagina  Se gli avessi concesso l'ennesima possibilità non penso che gli avrei detto di questo episodio, non era una cosa che andava a minare il rapporto tra me e il mio ex. Certo, la situazione era diversa, il mio era un gesto dimostrativo, come a dire "ehi, piaccio", rivolto più a me stessa che a lui.....però, avrebbe veramente senso per una ricostruzione spifferare tutto a questo punto? Non so, ma la mia impressione è che se la moglie di Jim avesse avuto una scappatella molto meno coinvolgente, magari lui non la prendeva così male, e magari ci sarebbe stato anche il momento giusto per confessare la propria scappatella....boh, forse io giudico la cosa alla luce del mio vissuto, dove quello che mi ha distrutto non è stato lo scambio di fluidi ma l'essere stata più volte messa in discussione come compagna di vita per altre donne, senza in quel momento saperlo.....


Grazie Uhlallà !
Per fortuna c'è qualcuno qui che riesce a cogliere l'ENORME differenza che c'è tra un tradimento di sensi (saltuario, molto saltuario) e un tradimento totalizzante, di testa, che ha provocato danni collaterali gravissimi.
Io ricordo bene quei mesi, l'estrema irritabilità della mia compagna, certe liti create 'ad arte', il telefono spesso occupato ed irragiungibile, le levatacce all'una di notte e la scusa dell'insonnia, e molto altro ancora.
Ricordo bene le sue 'rassicurazioni' (perchè un conto è uno che non s'accorge di nulla, un altro è quando chiedi e vieni bombardato di balle), e l'odio nei suoi occhi le due volte che, a tarda notte, ho tentato di scipparle il telefono per vedere con chi cazzo chattava.
Ricordo bene i 4 chili persi in due settimane, e il non riuscire neanche a giocare con mio figlio.
Ricordo bene tutto questo, e quei brandelli di conversazione fra i due che avrebbero steso pure un cavallo ('potrà vedere il bambino quando vuole', diceva lui).
Beh, io tutto questo e molto molto altro ancora l'ho risparmiato alla mia compagna, le ho risparmiato il DOLORE.
Per cui non venitemi a dire che è la stessa cosa, perchè non è la stessa cosa.
Manco per il cazzo.

P.S. : ovviamente il 'peggio' è venuto dopo, nelle 'scuse', nell'attribuzione a me di responsabilità nella vicenda, nell'immaturità di chi non sa assumersi le proprie responsabilità


----------



## Tessa (2 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Grazie Uhlallà !
> Per fortuna c'è qualcuno qui che riesce a cogliere l'ENORME differenza che c'è tra un tradimento di sensi (saltuario, molto saltuario) e un tradimento totalizzante, di testa, che ha provocato danni collaterali gravissimi.
> Io ricordo bene quei mesi, l'estrema irritabilità della mia compagna, certe liti create 'ad arte', il telefono spesso occupato ed irragiungibile, le levatacce all'una di notte e la scusa dell'insonnia, e molto altro ancora.
> Ricordo bene le sue 'rassicurazioni' (perchè un conto è uno che non s'accorge di nulla, un altro è quando chiedi e vieni bombardato di balle), e l'odio nei suoi occhi le due volte che, a tarda notte, ho tentato di scipparle il telefono per vedere con chi cazzo chattava.
> ...


C'e' una sorta di competizione che si innesca nelle coppie a chi l'ha fatta peggio. Io sono stata tradita a suo dire solo sessualmente, io ho tradito di testa invaghendomi di un altro. C'e' stato un periodo di rinfacci per definire chi avesse fatto piu' schifo dei due. E non abbiamo risolto nulla e siamo rimasti sulle nostre posizioni finche' non abbiamo deciso di metterci una bella pietra sopra. Pero' prima ci siamo confrontati a carte scoperte. Non credo che tua moglie minimizzerebbe il tuo tradimento come fai tu. Se sapesse ci starebbe molto molto male. Forse il tuo tradimento e quello che lei ha percepito in quel periodo e' all'origine del suo. Se tu confessassi e ti mettessi sullo stesso piano staresti molto meglio tu e leveresti un bel po' di sensi di colpa a lei. E' bene che anche lei sappia chi sei. Detto tutto si riparte e basta rancori.


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> C'e' una sorta di competizione che si innesca nelle coppie a chi l'ha fatta peggio. Io sono stata tradita a suo dire solo sessualmente, io ho tradito di testa invaghendomi di un altro. C'e' stato un periodo di rinfacci per definire chi avesse fatto piu' schifo dei due. E non abbiamo risolto nulla e siamo rimasti sulle nostre posizioni finche' non abbiamo deciso di metterci una bella pietra sopra. Pero' prima ci siamo confrontati a carte scoperte. Non credo che tua moglie minimizzerebbe il tuo tradimento come fai tu. Se sapesse ci starebbe molto molto male. Forse il tuo tradimento e quello che lei ha percepito in quel periodo e' all'origine del suo. Se tu confessassi e ti mettessi sullo stesso piano staresti molto meglio tu e leveresti un bel po' di sensi di colpa a lei. E' bene che anche lei sappia chi sei. Detto tutto si riparte e basta rancori.



Ci vuole coraggio e lui non ne ha.


----------



## Tessa (2 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ci vuole coraggio e lui non ne ha.


Ho rivisto di recente il film les infedeles con jean dujardin. C'e' un epididio che potrebbe essere illuminante per jim. Una coppia, apparentemente irreprensibile, al rientro da una cena si confessa il reciproco tradimento. Prima confessa lui, incalzato da lei, e lei distrugge la casa, poi incalza lui e confessa anche lei e lui ci rimane di sale, poi la attacca al muro e.......la mattina dopo....il finale non lo svelo. Comunque da vedere, bel film e poi lui e' fighissimo.


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2015)

Peccato per la casa ahahahah. Queste reazioni non le capisco.  Chi la fa l'aspetti!


----------



## Tessa (2 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Peccato per la casa ahahahah. Queste reazioni non le capisco.  Chi la fa l'aspetti!


E' proprio questo il punto, chi le fa NON se le aspetta. O comunque crede che le sue corna pesino di piu'.


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> C'e' una sorta di competizione che si innesca nelle coppie a chi l'ha fatta peggio. Io sono stata tradita a suo dire solo sessualmente, io ho tradito di testa invaghendomi di un altro. C'e' stato un periodo di rinfacci per definire chi avesse fatto piu' schifo dei due. E non abbiamo risolto nulla e siamo rimasti sulle nostre posizioni finche' non abbiamo deciso di metterci una bella pietra sopra. Pero' prima ci siamo confrontati a carte scoperte. Non credo che tua moglie minimizzerebbe il tuo tradimento come fai tu. Se sapesse ci starebbe molto molto male. Forse il tuo tradimento e quello che lei ha percepito in quel periodo e' all'origine del suo. Se tu confessassi e ti mettessi sullo stesso piano staresti molto meglio tu e leveresti un bel po' di sensi di colpa a lei. E' bene che anche lei sappia chi sei. Detto tutto si riparte e basta rancori.


A me non è stata fatta alcuna confessione spontanea, quindi non vedo perché debba essere io a fare un passo del genere.
Quando parlo di differenze mi riferisco ovviamente agli effetti che certe scoperte hanno sul tradito. È quando il tradimento viene scoperto che dispiega i suoi effetti.


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ci vuole coraggio e lui non ne ha.


Più che coraggio diciamo che ci tengo a preservare un bonus. Nella vita non si sa mai (e vorrei tanto essere scoperto, se succede giuro che ve lo vengo a raccontare).
P.S. : tempo fa mi è capitato di affrontare l'argomento 'tradimento' con la mia compagna. La domanda era :' ma tu mi tradiresti ?'. La mia risposta era stata pressapoco 'ora come ora non mi passa per la testa, per il futuro chi può dirlo ?' La mia risposta, con quel dubbio rivolto al futuro, scatenò i fastidii di chi invece giurava che 'mai più nella sua vita' che l'aveva fatto per me e solo per me e solo perché si era innamorata di me.
Fosse stata un pò meno categorica...


----------



## Uhlalá (2 Marzo 2015)

Ragazze, io continuo a capire il punto di Jim, e lo dico da donna che non ha mai tradito nessuno...


----------



## Tessa (2 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> A me non è stata fatta alcuna confessione spontanea, quindi non vedo perché debba essere io a fare un passo del genere.
> Quando parlo di differenze mi riferisco ovviamente agli effetti che certe scoperte hanno sul tradito. È quando il tradimento viene scoperto che dispiega i suoi effetti.


Son d'accordo sul fatto che un tradimento scoperto e quindi in essere sia molto piu' deflagrante di un tradimento confessato.


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Son d'accordo sul fatto che un tradimento scoperto e quindi in essere sia molto piu' deflagrante di un tradimento confessato.


Tessa,
proprio perché lo avevo fatto, e proprio perché c'era qualcosa che mi diceva che quella frequentazione non si completava di sole 'chiacchiere e caffè' , più di una volta avevo lanciato dei timidi segnali alla mia compagna...che era un pò come dire 'se mi hai tradito chiudila qui che è meglio per tutti'...


----------



## Tessa (2 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Ragazze, io continuo a capire il punto di Jim, e lo dico da donna che non ha mai tradito nessuno...


Jim tende a fare una gerarchia tra il suo tradimento e quello della moglie, potrei dire che e' piu' grave il suo che senza coinvolgimento poteva benissimo essere evitato, la moglie ha avuto un vero e proprio sbandamento, piu' difficile da gestire e quindi da evitare. Sono due punti di vista.


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Jim tende a fare una gerarchia tra il suo tradimento e quello della moglie, potrei dire che e' piu' grave il suo che senza coinvolgimento poteva benissimo essere evitato, la moglie ha avuto un vero e proprio sbandamento, piu' difficile da gestire e quindi da evitare. Sono due punti di vista.


Benissimo.
Solo che una scopatina ogni tanto non ti fa perdere di vista le cose che contano davvero, dopo uno 'sbandamento' la domanda è : ma perché è rimasta con me ? Esiste forse un interruttore che accendi e spegni ?


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Ragazze, io continuo a capire il punto di Jim, e lo dico da donna che non ha mai tradito nessuno...


:up:


----------



## Tessa (2 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Tessa,
> proprio perché lo avevo fatto, e proprio perché c'era qualcosa che mi diceva che quella frequentazione non si completava di sole 'chiacchiere e caffè' , più di una volta avevo lanciato dei timidi segnali alla mia compagna...che era un pò come dire 'se mi hai tradito chiudila qui che è meglio per tutti'...


Anche mio marito per molto tempo mi ha chiesto cosa non andava, io avevo in testa un'altro e mi son ben guardata dal dirglielo. Ho fatto male? Si perche' poi si e' rifatto con gli interessi. E' molto difficile parlare, molto piu' facile negare....


----------



## Uhlalá (2 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Jim tende a fare una gerarchia tra il suo tradimento e quello della moglie, potrei dire che e' piu' grave il suo che senza coinvolgimento poteva benissimo essere evitato, la moglie ha avuto un vero e proprio sbandamento, piu' difficile da gestire e quindi da evitare. Sono due punti di vista.


Io non la vedo così....si può sbandare per tanti motivi (e non è comunque una giustificazione), ma ci si può pure tirare indietro quando si capisce di aver fatto una cazzata, sperando che l'altra persona non lo venga mai a sapere e non ci soffra di conseguenza. Se si comincia ad amare l'amante, ma si continua a stare con l'avente diritto riversandogli/le addosso tutto il proprio malumore perché non si vive la storia con l'altro/a appieno come si vorrebbe, è tenere due piedi in una staffa. O volere capra e cavoli.


----------



## Tessa (2 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Benissimo.
> Solo che una scopatina ogni tanto non ti fa perdere di vista le cose che contano davvero, dopo uno 'sbandamento' la domanda è : ma perché è rimasta con me ? Esiste forse un interruttore che accendi e spegni ?


E' rimasta con te perche' ama te ed e'con te che vuole stare. Se no starebbe con l'altro. 
Magari la paura di perderti le ha fatto mettere a fuoco chi vuole veramente.


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Anche mio marito per molto tempo mi ha chiesto cosa non andava, io avevo in testa un'altro e mi son ben guardata dal dirglielo. Ho fatto male? Si perche' poi si e' rifatto con gli interessi. E' molto difficile parlare, molto piu' facile negare....


Ami ancora tuo marito ?


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Io non la vedo così....si può sbandare per tanti motivi (e non è comunque una giustificazione), ma ci si può pure tirare indietro quando si capisce di aver fatto una cazzata, sperando che l'altra persona non lo venga mai a sapere e non ci soffra di conseguenza. Se si comincia ad amare l'amante, ma si continua a stare con l'avente diritto riversandogli/le addosso tutto il proprio malumore perché non si vive la storia con l'altro/a appieno come si vorrebbe, è tenere due piedi in una staffa. O volere capra e cavoli.


Non avrei saputo dirlo meglio, dovrei quotare ogni virgola.


----------



## Tessa (2 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Io non la vedo così....si può sbandare per tanti motivi (e non è comunque una giustificazione), ma ci si può pure tirare indietro quando si capisce di aver fatto una cazzata, sperando che l'altra persona non lo venga mai a sapere e non ci soffra di conseguenza. Se si comincia ad amare l'amante, ma si continua a stare con l'avente diritto riversandogli/le addosso tutto il proprio malumore perché non si vive la storia con l'altro/a appieno come si vorrebbe, è tenere due piedi in una staffa. O volere capra e cavoli.


Si uhlala' nel caso di tuo marito la recidiva e' imperdonabile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Ragazze, io continuo a capire il punto di Jim, e lo dico da donna che non ha mai tradito nessuno...


Ego al 50%. l' incazzatura è per due principali motivi:
il primo, sente che lei abbia offeso la sua intelligenza facendogliela sotto il naso.(Ego)
Il secondo: lei si era imbarcata un bel po'.
Questo è stato il fattore che secondo me gli ha causato dolore e gli ha anche fatto temere di averla persa.
Poi gioca anche il loro precedente: lei aveva lasciato il marito per lui... ma la loro doveva essere la storia d'amore della vita: leggere che lei scriveva ad un altro quello che ai tempi aveva scritto a lui deve avergli causato un dolore davvero grande.


----------



## Tessa (2 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ami ancora tuo marito ?


Si molto. Nonostante tutto il male che ci siamo fatti.


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ego al 50%. l' incazzatura è per due principali motivi:
> il primo, sente che lei abbia offeso la sua intelligenza facendogliela sotto il naso.(Ego)
> Il secondo: lei si era imbarcata un bel po'.
> Questo è stato il fattore che secondo me gli ha causato dolore e gli ha anche fatto temere di averla persa.
> Poi gioca anche il loro precedente: lei aveva lasciato il marito per lui... ma la loro doveva essere la storia d'amore della vita: leggere che lei scriveva ad un altro quello che ai tempi aveva scritto a lui deve avergli causato un dolore davvero grande.


Già. 
Ma l'ego con il dolore non so quanto abbia a che fare...


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Già.
> Ma l'ego con il dolore non so quanto abbia a che fare...


un ego ferito fa male eccome.
Ma non è una considerazione negativa.
Ti capisco benissimo, anzi è la parte di te che comprendo di più.
Quando uno tenta di pigliarmi per il culo, viene avvisato e ci rifà divento una jena.


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un ego ferito fa male eccome.
> Ma non è una considerazione negativa.
> Ti capisco benissimo, anzi è la parte di te che comprendo di più.
> Quando uno tenta di pigliarmi per il culo, viene avvisato e ci rifà divento una jena.





Tessa ha detto:


> E' rimasta con te perche' ama te ed e'con te che vuole stare. Se no starebbe con l'altro.
> Magari la paura di perderti le ha fatto mettere a fuoco chi vuole veramente.


Probabilmente è così.
Il problema - comune a tutti i traditi - é lo stesso credo, e cioè che non ti fidi più di quello che ti dice chi ti ha tradito, per cui non sai se chi ti ha tradito è rimasto con te perché ti ama o per altri motivi...


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un ego ferito fa male eccome.
> Ma non è una considerazione negativa.
> Ti capisco benissimo, anzi è la parte di te che comprendo di più.
> Quando uno tenta di pigliarmi per il culo, viene avvisato e ci rifà divento una jena.


Una volte mi disse :" mi sa che dovevo toccare il fondo per iniziare a risalire"...


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Benissimo.
> Solo che una scopatina ogni tanto non ti fa perdere di vista le cose che contano davvero, dopo uno 'sbandamento' la domanda è : ma perché è rimasta con me ? Esiste forse un interruttore che accendi e spegni ?



Io l'ho scelto come nick nei momenti di disperazione.   Pensavo gli si fosse spento il cervello  per anni.  Non sapevo a cosa attaccarmi  in quei giorni.  

Riguardo alla scopatina  ogni tanto che non ti fa perdere di vista le cose prova a dirlo a Diletta.  

O lo fai da furbo o i guai altro che se li passi e rischi.


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Marzo 2015)

Celeste ha detto:


> Buongiorno, non so se é capitato anche a voi, ma per me é stato come un fulmine a ciel sereno. Dopo qualche mese di sospetti, faccio una cosa che mai nella vita avrei concepito - spio nel cellulare di mio marito. Mi trovo diverse conversazioni whatsapp con amici, parenti ecc. e con un numero sconosciuto, straniero (del Paese di mio marito), a nome di un uomo, ma chi scriveva era assolutamente una donna. Beh questi due si amano! amore di qua, sei la donna/uomo della mia vita, ti farei questo ti farei quello....    a parte il primo momento di smarrimento mi chiedo chi possa essere questa donna? la conosce? come la conosce? Non credo ci sia di mezzo il sesso perché si trovano a migliaia di km di distanza e che io sappia non l'ha mai vista (quando siamo stati in vacanza là eravamo sempre insieme)... sono solo parole buttate lì per superficialità? è solo voglia di flirtare? capisco il flirtare, ma i sentimenti non li avevo considerati; avrei forse più giustificato un colpo di testa avuto una sera che eri fuori con gli amici, ubriaco, lontano da casa, che ne so… invece questa lettura di sentimenti profondi mi ha davvero devastato... La prima cosa che ho fatto, di istinto, ho chiamato il numero in questione - l’ho insultata, le ho detto di tutto – del tipo che lei, essendo donna sposata e madre di famiglia non doveva permettersi neanche di guardare i mariti altrui e che se voleva che le facessi un casino informando suo marito doveva solo dirmelo….lei mi ha detto che avrebbe registrato la telefonata e l’avrebbe mandata al legale, le ho risposto che facesse quel che vuole, che le prove in mano ce le avevo io e che potevo farle un gran bel casino.
> Dopo di che ho affrontato mio marito - gli ho detto chiaramente che se lui è innamorato dell’altra e con me sta male, la soluzione è semplicissima – la porta è aperta e io non lo obbligo a rimanere in una situazione a lui scomoda, ma mi ha spergiurato in lacrime che non é così, che si, la conosce ma non la vede da anni - é un'amica della famiglia (che devo anche aver conosciuto in passato), quindi sa che lui é sposato con me; Sulle motivazioni, mi ripete che è stato un piano folle, un desiderio di vendetta che lo perseguitava da anni (sembra che avessero avuto una storia tipo 25 anni fa e che lei l'avesse lasciato) che gli ha preso la mano…sarà che gli uomini avvicinandosi a 50 anni si rimbambiscono? Può essere anche una non accettazione dell’età che avanza? Un desiderio di tornare a provare i sentimenti della gioventù… voglio credergli perché stiamo insieme da 20 anni, abbiamo un figlio che adoriamo, siamo sempre stati bene, mai avuto nessun tipo di problema (a parte ovviamente qualche normale alto e basso delle coppie sposate da tanti anni), ma niente che mi lasciasse presagire una cosa del genere. Ovviamente l’ho avvisato che mi prenderò i miei tempi per elaborare la cosa, e che non solo mi aspetto che non succeda più ma che devono cambiare molte cose, deve dedicarmi molto più tempo senza distrazioni – mi ha confermato che si è tolto da ogni tipo di social e ha disinstallato whatsapp dal cellulare.
> 
> Ora, la mia domanda é la seguente: poiché sono una persona molto vendicativa, la mail del marito della tizia l'ho trovata... gli scrivo? una cosa soft, del tipo - controlla il cellulare di tua moglie perché scrive cose molto osé a mio marito? lei potrebbe essere stata più furba ed aver cancellato ogni prova, ma il desiderio di fargliela pagare é molto forte....


Ma lascia rotolare la pietra! Ma che cazzo chiami! Sei stata poco furba! Ora te lo succhi tutto il tuo maritello! Le basi cazzo, le basi....


----------



## Daniele (5 Marzo 2015)

Celeste ha detto:


> Buongiorno, non so se é capitato anche a voi, ma per me é stato come un fulmine a ciel sereno. Dopo qualche mese di sospetti, faccio una cosa che mai nella vita avrei concepito - spio nel cellulare di mio marito. Mi trovo diverse conversazioni whatsapp con amici, parenti ecc. e con un numero sconosciuto, straniero (del Paese di mio marito), a nome di un uomo, ma chi scriveva era assolutamente una donna. Beh questi due si amano! amore di qua, sei la donna/uomo della mia vita, ti farei questo ti farei quello....    a parte il primo momento di smarrimento mi chiedo chi possa essere questa donna? la conosce? come la conosce? Non credo ci sia di mezzo il sesso perché si trovano a migliaia di km di distanza e che io sappia non l'ha mai vista (quando siamo stati in vacanza là eravamo sempre insieme)... sono solo parole buttate lì per superficialità? è solo voglia di flirtare? capisco il flirtare, ma i sentimenti non li avevo considerati; avrei forse più giustificato un colpo di testa avuto una sera che eri fuori con gli amici, ubriaco, lontano da casa, che ne so… invece questa lettura di sentimenti profondi mi ha davvero devastato... La prima cosa che ho fatto, di istinto, ho chiamato il numero in questione - l’ho insultata, le ho detto di tutto – del tipo che lei, essendo donna sposata e madre di famiglia non doveva permettersi neanche di guardare i mariti altrui e che se voleva che le facessi un casino informando suo marito doveva solo dirmelo….lei mi ha detto che avrebbe registrato la telefonata e l’avrebbe mandata al legale, le ho risposto che facesse quel che vuole, che le prove in mano ce le avevo io e che potevo farle un gran bel casino.
> Dopo di che ho affrontato mio marito - gli ho detto chiaramente che se lui è innamorato dell’altra e con me sta male, la soluzione è semplicissima – la porta è aperta e io non lo obbligo a rimanere in una situazione a lui scomoda, ma mi ha spergiurato in lacrime che non é così, che si, la conosce ma non la vede da anni - é un'amica della famiglia (che devo anche aver conosciuto in passato), quindi sa che lui é sposato con me; Sulle motivazioni, mi ripete che è stato un piano folle, un desiderio di vendetta che lo perseguitava da anni (sembra che avessero avuto una storia tipo 25 anni fa e che lei l'avesse lasciato) che gli ha preso la mano…sarà che gli uomini avvicinandosi a 50 anni si rimbambiscono? Può essere anche una non accettazione dell’età che avanza? Un desiderio di tornare a provare i sentimenti della gioventù… voglio credergli perché stiamo insieme da 20 anni, abbiamo un figlio che adoriamo, siamo sempre stati bene, mai avuto nessun tipo di problema (a parte ovviamente qualche normale alto e basso delle coppie sposate da tanti anni), ma niente che mi lasciasse presagire una cosa del genere. Ovviamente l’ho avvisato che mi prenderò i miei tempi per elaborare la cosa, e che non solo mi aspetto che non succeda più ma che devono cambiare molte cose, deve dedicarmi molto più tempo senza distrazioni – mi ha confermato che si è tolto da ogni tipo di social e ha disinstallato whatsapp dal cellulare.
> 
> Ora, la mia domanda é la seguente: poiché sono una persona molto vendicativa, la mail del marito della tizia l'ho trovata... gli scrivo? una cosa soft, del tipo - controlla il cellulare di tua moglie perché scrive cose molto osé a mio marito? lei potrebbe essere stata più furba ed aver cancellato ogni prova, ma il desiderio di fargliela pagare é molto forte....


Carissima,

Il mio vecchio me ti direbbe di farlo, quello nuovo ti dice "ma fregatene" e fai quello che ti piace. Se perdi fiducia in tuo marito, ma che problemi ci sono, va a gara afargli le corna come lui probabilmente ha fatto a te, in fondo nella vita siamo tutti delle grandi Alci...e solo che non lo sappiamo.

Ciao


----------



## Alessandra (5 Marzo 2015)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima,
> 
> Il mio vecchio me ti direbbe di farlo, quello nuovo ti dice "ma fregatene" e fai quello che ti piace. Se perdi fiducia in tuo marito, ma che problemi ci sono, va a gara afargli le corna come lui probabilmente ha fatto a te, in fondo nella vita siamo tutti delle grandi Alci...e solo che non lo sappiamo.
> 
> Ciao


Ciao Daniele, bello leggerti rilassato e sereno. Un caro saluto


----------



## lunaiena (5 Marzo 2015)

Celeste ha detto:


> Buongiorno, non so se é capitato anche a voi, ma per me é stato come un fulmine a ciel sereno. Dopo qualche mese di sospetti, faccio una cosa che mai nella vita avrei concepito - spio nel cellulare di mio marito. Mi trovo diverse conversazioni whatsapp con amici, parenti ecc. e con un numero sconosciuto, straniero (del Paese di mio marito), a nome di un uomo, ma chi scriveva era assolutamente una donna. Beh questi due si amano! amore di qua, sei la donna/uomo della mia vita, ti farei questo ti farei quello....    a parte il primo momento di smarrimento mi chiedo chi possa essere questa donna? la conosce? come la conosce? Non credo ci sia di mezzo il sesso perché si trovano a migliaia di km di distanza e che io sappia non l'ha mai vista (quando siamo stati in vacanza là eravamo sempre insieme)... sono solo parole buttate lì per superficialità? è solo voglia di flirtare? capisco il flirtare, ma i sentimenti non li avevo considerati; avrei forse più giustificato un colpo di testa avuto una sera che eri fuori con gli amici, ubriaco, lontano da casa, che ne so… invece questa lettura di sentimenti profondi mi ha davvero devastato... La prima cosa che ho fatto, di istinto, ho chiamato il numero in questione - l’ho insultata, le ho detto di tutto – del tipo che lei, essendo donna sposata e madre di famiglia non doveva permettersi neanche di guardare i mariti altrui e che se voleva che le facessi un casino informando suo marito doveva solo dirmelo….lei mi ha detto che avrebbe registrato la telefonata e l’avrebbe mandata al legale, le ho risposto che facesse quel che vuole, che le prove in mano ce le avevo io e che potevo farle un gran bel casino.
> Dopo di che ho affrontato mio marito - gli ho detto chiaramente che se lui è innamorato dell’altra e con me sta male, la soluzione è semplicissima – la porta è aperta e io non lo obbligo a rimanere in una situazione a lui scomoda, ma mi ha spergiurato in lacrime che non é così, che si, la conosce ma non la vede da anni - é un'amica della famiglia (che devo anche aver conosciuto in passato), quindi sa che lui é sposato con me; Sulle motivazioni, mi ripete che è stato un piano folle, un desiderio di vendetta che lo perseguitava da anni (sembra che avessero avuto una storia tipo 25 anni fa e che lei l'avesse lasciato) che gli ha preso la mano…sarà che gli uomini avvicinandosi a 50 anni si rimbambiscono? Può essere anche una non accettazione dell’età che avanza? Un desiderio di tornare a provare i sentimenti della gioventù… voglio credergli perché stiamo insieme da 20 anni, abbiamo un figlio che adoriamo, siamo sempre stati bene, mai avuto nessun tipo di problema (a parte ovviamente qualche normale alto e basso delle coppie sposate da tanti anni), ma niente che mi lasciasse presagire una cosa del genere. Ovviamente l’ho avvisato che mi prenderò i miei tempi per elaborare la cosa, e che non solo mi aspetto che non succeda più ma che devono cambiare molte cose, deve dedicarmi molto più tempo senza distrazioni – mi ha confermato che si è tolto da ogni tipo di social e ha disinstallato whatsapp dal cellulare.
> 
> Ora, la mia domanda é la seguente: poiché sono una persona molto vendicativa, la mail del marito della tizia l'ho trovata... gli scrivo? una cosa soft, del tipo - controlla il cellulare di tua moglie perché scrive cose molto osé a mio marito? lei potrebbe essere stata più furba ed aver cancellato ogni prova, ma il desiderio di fargliela pagare é molto forte....






il ricatto è perseguibile penalmente 
non puoi sapere che rapporto ha con il marito 
quindi lascia perdere...


----------



## zanna (5 Marzo 2015)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima,
> 
> Il mio vecchio me ti direbbe di farlo, quello nuovo ti dice "ma fregatene" e fai quello che ti piace. Se perdi fiducia in tuo marito, ma che problemi ci sono, va a gara afargli le corna come lui probabilmente ha fatto a te, in fondo nella vita siamo tutti delle grandi Alci...e solo che non lo sappiamo.
> 
> Ciao


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non ho mai aperto un 3D. Non aveva relazioni parallele. Ha incominciato a tradirmi occasionalmente dopo numerosi tentativi di comprendere il mio distacco emotivo ed il perché non volessi sposarlo. Io non volevo affrontare il problema e facevo lo struzzo. Poi ha incominciato anche ad essere aggressivo, io subivo perché mi sentivo in colpa, in colpa di non amarlo abbastanza o di non amarlo come avrebbe voluto lui. Due anni d'inferno, a un certo punto abbiamo anche preso in considerazione una pausa di riflessione, ma nessuno dei due voleva veramente lasciarsi. Poi la scoperta dell'ultimo tradimento. Parlare, parlare molto di quello che eravamo diventati. La psicoterapia ed il matrimonio. Per me sapere è stato fondamentale Drusilla.....


 hai saputo del tradimento durante il fidanzamento e l'hai sposato?
Auguri!


----------



## disincantata (6 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> hai saputo del tradimento durante il fidanzamento e l'hai sposato?
> Auguri!



Resto stupita anch'io ma non e' la prima a scriverlo.  Per noi che gia' lo eravamo e pure con figli sembra strano che, avendo la liberta' di liquidarlo in un secondo, si accetti di continuare e addirittura si corra il rischio di sposarsi, dopo. Mah


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Resto stupita anch'io ma non e' la prima a scriverlo.  Per noi che gia' lo eravamo e pure con figli sembra strano che, avendo la liberta' di liquidarlo in un secondo, si accetti di continuare e addirittura si corra il rischio di sposarsi, dopo. Mah


Io penso: ma chi te lo fa fare!
Comprendo che la coppia è anche una costruzione ma se già ci sono stati problemi di distanza e di freddezza, cosa può far credere che il matrimonio sia la bacchetta magica?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Marzo 2015)

Sempre detto che trovo il tradimento da fidanzati molto più grave che da sposati


----------



## Tessa (6 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> hai saputo del tradimento durante il fidanzamento e l'hai sposato?
> Auguri!


Brunetta, stiamo insieme da 13 anni, abbiamo una figlia di 10. Non era un fidanzamento, era una lunga convivenza. Io non volevo sposarmi perche' mi consideravo gia' sposata. Lui ci teneva molto e superata la crisi, tradimento annesso, ci siamo sposati. Non e' cambiato niente nei termini di quella che era la nostra vita quotidiana insieme, dopo il matrimonio.


----------



## Tessa (6 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io penso: ma chi te lo fa fare!
> Comprendo che la coppia è anche una costruzione ma se già ci sono stati problemi di distanza e di freddezza, cosa può far credere che il matrimonio sia la bacchetta magica?


Ho capito che per lui il matrimonio era importante. E' stato come suggellare un nuovo inizio, dopo tanti anni insieme, una figlia, e una crisi superata. Io sono gia' stata sposata e mi ritenevo piu' sposata con lui che non era mio marito che con il marito precedente. Lui invece, aveva bisogno di questa legittimazione.


----------



## Tessa (6 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io penso: ma chi te lo fa fare!
> Comprendo che la coppia è anche una costruzione ma se già ci sono stati problemi di distanza e di freddezza, cosa può far credere che il matrimonio sia la bacchetta magica?


La bacchetta magica non ce l'avevo prima e non ce l'ho adesso. Cerchiamo di fare le cose al meglio sulla scorta degli errori che entrambi abbiamo commesso. Non e' stato il solo a sbagliare, ho sbagliato molto anche io, oggi c'e' la volonta' di stare insieme senza recriminare. Al tradimento non ci penso piu', saro' diversa da molti che dopo anni non riescono a farsene una ragione, sara' perche' nella vita mi e' capitato di tradire, riesco a relativizzare. Il precedente matrimonio e' finito perche' non riuscivo piu' ad amare, era la persona piu' amabile del mondo ma io non amavo. Ecco questo mi auguro, di continuare ad amare, perche' non c'e' niente di piu' triste che guardare negli occhi l'uomo che hai sposato e sentire che non lo ami piu'....


----------



## Tessa (6 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Resto stupita anch'io ma non e' la prima a scriverlo.  Per noi che gia' lo eravamo e pure con figli sembra strano che, avendo la liberta' di liquidarlo in un secondo, si accetti di continuare e addirittura si corra il rischio di sposarsi, dopo. Mah


12 anni di convivenza e figlia. Stessi vincoli vostri.


----------



## drusilla (6 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ecco questo mi auguro, di continuare ad amare, perche' non c'e' niente di piu' triste che guardare negli occhi l'uomo che hai sposato e sentire che non lo ami piu'....


grande verità


----------



## Simy (6 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sempre detto che trovo il tradimento da fidanzati molto più grave che da sposati


assolutamente d'accordo


----------



## disincantata (6 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> 12 anni di convivenza e figlia. Stessi vincoli vostri.



Scusa, pensavo non avessi figli.  C'era gia' suppongo  quando ti ha tradita.


----------



## Tessa (6 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa, pensavo non avessi figli.  C'era gia' suppongo  quando ti ha tradita.


Si. 
Riuscire a non farle percepire quello che stava succedendo e' stato durissimo.


----------



## disincantata (6 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Si.
> Riuscire a non farle percepire quello che stava succedendo e' stato durissimo.



E' normale ed è giusto preservarli.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> La bacchetta magica non ce l'avevo prima e non ce l'ho adesso. Cerchiamo di fare le cose al meglio sulla scorta degli errori che entrambi abbiamo commesso. Non e' stato il solo a sbagliare, ho sbagliato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi conforta leggere che non ero l'unica a non aver capito.

Se hai tradito anche tu è normale non essere assolutista.


----------



## Nicka (6 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sempre detto che trovo il tradimento da fidanzati molto più grave che da sposati


Ma sono solo candide esperienze...(cit. Diletta)


----------



## Traccia (7 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> La bacchetta magica non ce l'avevo prima e non ce l'ho adesso. Cerchiamo di fare le cose al meglio sulla scorta degli errori che entrambi abbiamo commesso. Non e' stato il solo a sbagliare, ho sbagliato molto anche io, oggi c'e' la volonta' di stare insieme senza recriminare. Al tradimento non ci penso piu', saro' diversa da molti che dopo anni non riescono a farsene una ragione, sara' perche' nella vita mi e' capitato di tradire, riesco a relativizzare. Il precedente matrimonio e' finito perche' non riuscivo piu' ad amare, era la persona piu' amabile del mondo ma io non amavo. Ecco questo mi auguro, di continuare ad amare, perche' non c'e' niente di piu' triste che guardare negli occhi l'uomo che hai sposato e sentire che non lo ami piu'....


Hai scritto un post bellissimo!
L'essenza.
Questo è, a mio avviso, lo spirito che da senso al restare, anche se traditi. Senza riempirs di "perdonare", di "superare", di "digerire", ecc ecc ..bensì hai parlato di Amore. Emozioni che ti da il guardarlo negli occhi.
Bello.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Hai scritto un post bellissimo!
> L'essenza.
> Questo è, a mio avviso, lo spirito che da senso al restare, anche se traditi. Senza riempirs di "perdonare", di "superare", di "digerire", ecc ecc ..bensì hai parlato di Amore. Emozioni che ti da il guardarlo negli occhi.
> Bello.


Scusa ma sta volta mi pare che la tua risposta possa dare valore alla fiera delle banalità sull'amore.
Si può amare un'altra persona solo se si ama e si stima se stessi se ci si attacca alle emozioni o al bisogno che si ha dell'altra persona, l'amore non c'entra nulla e si è sulla buona strada per la dipendenza affettiva.


----------



## tullio (7 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sempre detto che trovo il tradimento da fidanzati molto più grave che da sposati


Perchè?


----------



## Traccia (7 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa ma sta volta mi pare che la tua risposta possa dare valore alla fiera delle banalità sull'amore.
> Si può amare un'altra persona solo se si ama e si stima se stessi se ci si attacca alle emozioni o al bisogno che si ha dell'altra persona, l'amore non c'entra nulla e si è sulla buona strada per la dipendenza affettiva.


sono d'accordo con quello che dici...
Nel senso: sono d'accordo sul fatto che si ama un'altra persona solo con una forte stima e realizzazione di se stessi, ed è altrettanto ovvio che l'amore non c'entra nulla con la dipendenza affettiva.
Non capisco però come mai dovrebbe essere, questo che mi sembra universalmente corretto se non scontato, in contraddizione con quanto affermato da Tessa.
Dire che lei è ancora innamorata del suo uomo e che prova delle emozioni quando lo guarda, non mi sembra sia affermare che è dipendente affettivamente da lui. Almeno a me non ha comunicato questo.
Anzi, lo leggo come un post di una persona matura, che è andata oltre le dipendenze, tanto da riuscire a star con il proprio compagno nonostante tutto, proprio in virtu di un amore che ancora li lega.
Personalmente non conosco la storia di Tessa, quindi parlo solo per ciò che quel post mi ha dato, e non mi è apparso per nulla contrario a ciò che tu stessa affermi...
A te invece è sembrato quello di una persona dipendente affettivamente?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con quello che dici...
> Nel senso: sono d'accordo sul fatto che si ama un'altra persona solo con una forte stima e realizzazione di se stessi, ed è altrettanto ovvio che l'amore non c'entra nulla con la dipendenza affettiva.
> Non capisco però come mai dovrebbe essere, questo che mi sembra universalmente corretto se non scontato, in contraddizione con quanto affermato da Tessa.
> Dire che lei è ancora innamorata del suo uomo e che prova delle emozioni quando lo guarda, non mi sembra sia affermare che è dipendente affettivamente da lui. Almeno a me non ha comunicato questo.
> ...


Non mi riferivo a Tessa e neppure a te ma la tua esaltazione dell'amore nonostante tutto mi ha fatto prevedere una deriva pericolosa.
Del resto siamo state educate all'amore che resiste a tutte le prove. Siamo state poco educate all'autostima e all'autonomia sentimentale.


----------



## Traccia (7 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo a Tessa e neppure a te ma la tua esaltazione dell'amore nonostante tutto mi ha fatto prevedere una deriva pericolosa.
> Del resto siamo state educate all'amore che resiste a tutte le prove. Siamo state poco educate all'autostima e all'autonomia sentimentale.


ah ho capito che dici e cosa temevi...di certo non è la deriva che avrei potuto avallare io.

Io ho voluto quotare Tessa perchè ahimè spesso mi trovo tristemente a constatare (sia nella mia vita 'reale' che virtuale) che si resta in storie ove la parola Amore è dimenticata, se non inesistente, quasi un'appendice.
Si parla di stare assieme per i figli, per il matrimonio, per paura di stare soli, per testardaggine, per abitudine, per convenienza, per comodità, per orgoglio, per identificazione, per sensi di colpa...ecc ecc
Ed una volta che ho letto il post di Tessa, ossia una persona che rimane col proprio compagno, seppur tradita, per Amore, ecco, mi era sembrata una eccezione troppe volte dimenticata. Non una fiera di banalità. Ma cosa bellissima che aveva scritto Tessa non era solo la parola 'amore' (altrimenti si che sarebbe banale) bensì tutto un percorso fatto anche di superamento ed elaborazione del tutto. Di fatto una persona che non si era fatta schiacciare dal tormento del tradimento e al contempo non l'aveva nemmeno ignorato. Era andata oltre. Mi aveva dato benessere tutto il suo post ed il suo percorso.
Poi totalmente d'accordo con te che l'amore, quello vero, può esistere solo se si ha autonomia, autostima e amor proprio, Ma era un altro discorso..


----------



## Tessa (7 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> ah ho capito che dici e cosa temevi...di certo non è la deriva che avrei potuto avallare io.
> 
> Io ho voluto quotare Tessa perchè ahimè spesso mi trovo tristemente a constatare (sia nella mia vita 'reale' che virtuale) che si resta in storie ove la parola Amore è dimenticata, se non inesistente, quasi un'appendice.
> Si parla di stare assieme per i figli, per il matrimonio, per paura di stare soli, per testardaggine, per abitudine, per convenienza, per comodità, per orgoglio, per identificazione, per sensi di colpa...ecc ecc
> ...


Grazie Traccia. 
Per Brunetta anche io non penso che in nome dell'amore si debba subire qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## Tessa (7 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo a Tessa e neppure a te ma la tua esaltazione dell'amore nonostante tutto mi ha fatto prevedere una deriva pericolosa.
> Del resto siamo state educate all'amore che resiste a tutte le prove. Siamo state poco educate all'autostima e all'autonomia sentimentale.


Nel corso di un rapporto di una vita, capita di sbagliare, cadere, risollevarsi e risbagliare. E non parlo solo di tradimento. Se non si riesce ad essere un po' indulgenti con noi stessi e con gli altri, siamo destinati a stare soli. Se pensiamo di non sbagliare mai, di essere perfetti, siamo destinati a stare soli.....


----------



## Horny (7 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa ma sta volta mi pare che la tua risposta possa dare valore alla fiera delle banalità sull'amore.
> Si può amare un'altra persona solo se si ama e si stima se stessi se ci si attacca alle emozioni o al bisogno che si ha dell'altra persona, l'amore non c'entra nulla e si è sulla buona strada per la dipendenza affettiva.


di conseguenza chi ha bassa autostima è incapace di amare.
giusto?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> di conseguenza chi ha bassa autostima è incapace di amare.
> giusto?


Per me sì. Non amerà ma proverà dipendenza o riconoscenza per chi gli dà un po' di autostima.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Nel corso di un rapporto di una vita, capita di sbagliare, cadere, risollevarsi e risbagliare. E non parlo solo di tradimento. Se non si riesce ad essere un po' indulgenti con noi stessi e con gli altri, siamo destinati a stare soli. Se pensiamo di non sbagliare mai, di essere perfetti, siamo destinati a stare soli.....


A parte che si sa che è meglio soli che male accompagnati, non è questione di presunzione di perfezione. Tra l'essere perfetti e tradire c'è un mare di imperfezioni possibili.
Tradire chi si fida di noi è la cosa peggiore che possa fare un essere umano. Se si aspira alla perfezione della santità si perdona anche chi ci crocefigge.
Io non ho tanta presunzione.


----------



## Uhlalá (8 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me sì. Non amerà ma proverà dipendenza o riconoscenza per chi gli dà un po' di autostima.


Credo Brunetta che anche chi non ha autostima riesca ad amare, e anche tanto.
Il problema casomai è che di fronte a certe situazioni umanamente intollerabili chi non ha autostima tende a far fatica a sganciarsi, per paura di rimanere solo perché non può trovare di meglio.
O se vuoi perché sente di non meritarsi di meglio.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2015)

La paura della solitudine crea sia i traditori, che sono affamati di conferme e mai sazi, sia i traditi che restano con chi si convincono di amare.
Col cavolo che ci si sarebbe sposati se tra le promesse nel bene e nel male ci fosse stato quello che poi c'è stato.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Credo Brunetta che anche chi non ha autostima riesca ad amare, e anche tanto.
> Il problema casomai è che di fronte a certe situazioni umanamente intollerabili chi non ha autostima tende a far fatica a sganciarsi, per paura di rimanere solo perché non può trovare di meglio.
> O se vuoi perché sente di non meritarsi di meglio.


Pensando a persone con scarsa autostima pensavo a dei traditori non a dei traditi.

Amore è un termine utilizzato in modo polisemico.


----------



## ologramma (8 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensando a persone con scarsa autostima pensavo a dei traditori non a dei traditi.
> 
> Amore è un termine utilizzato in modo polisemico.


Mamma mia ho dovuto cercare la parola " polisemico" su internet neanche sapevo che esisteva una parola così.
Sono sempre più convinto che questo forum sia qualcosa di eccelso e io è meglio che stia dietro le quinte


----------



## Uhlalá (8 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La paura della solitudine crea sia i traditori, che sono affamati di conferme e mai sazi, sia i traditi che restano con chi si convincono di amare.
> Col cavolo che ci si sarebbe sposati se tra le promesse nel bene e nel male ci fosse stato quello che poi c'è stato.


Verissimo


----------



## Uhlalá (8 Marzo 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> Mamma mia ho dovuto cercare la parola " polisemico" su internet neanche sapevo che esisteva una parola così.
> Sono sempre più convinto che questo forum sia qualcosa di eccelso e io è meglio che stia dietro le quinte


Ma che dici??? Questo forum è eccelso proprio perché è vario e ognuno porta il proprio know how e il proprio background......tié, beccati questa


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (8 Marzo 2015)

Io se mia moglie mi facesse questo, sarei vendicativo come te, nn ascoltare chi ti dice di nn mandare email, fallo e umigliala davanti a suo marito e fai in modo che tutti vedano che tipo di persona e veramente un #####, e per tuo marito nn credere alle scuse che ti dice xk nn si puo fingere di provare qualcosa e se lo faceva da tempo e sempre le stesse cose nn fidarti troppo di lui, perche sicuramente oltre al tradimento psicologico ce anche quello sessuale, perche nn ci ha pensato 1 attimo a dirle che la amava e che la voleva, quindi nn fidarti piu di lui, senno sarai la stupida che lo perdona mentre va al letto con altrw


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (8 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensando a persone con scarsa autostima pensavo a dei traditori non a dei traditi.
> 
> Amore è un termine utilizzato in modo polisemico.


Non puoi perdonare chi ti tradisce, perche se lo fa il motivo e chiaro "nn ti ama e nn lo ha mai fatto", ok che perdonare a volte e sinonimo di superiorita ma io preferisco essere uno st####o vendicativo invece di essere un cornuto che continua a perdonare mentro la mia partner si fa altri,


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (8 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensando a persone con scarsa autostima pensavo a dei traditori non a dei traditi.
> 
> Amore è un termine utilizzato in modo polisemico.


Non ho problemi a dire che non so cosa significa posidemico ma posso solo dirti che ormai di sti tempi la parola "amore o ti amo" ha perso di significato e ora fa compagnia alle parole di simbolo affettivo.


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (8 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me sì. Non amerà ma proverà dipendenza o riconoscenza per chi gli dà un po' di autostima.


Ma bassa autostima di se stesso o del mondo in cui viviamo? 
Perché chi ha poca autostima di se stesso e perche le persone che gli stanno intorno, non lo trattano da persona umana con dei sentimenti, ma solo da rifiuto che non avra mai nessuno. E questa cosa crea le persone affette da un'atostima per se stesso che non tocca nemmeno il 2 % e questo fa in modo che lui per ogni segno di simpatia o affetto, incomincia a credere che si sia innamorato e che anche l'altro lo e di lui.


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (8 Marzo 2015)

Se anche tu in vita tua hai tradito e forse nn solo na volta, non hai alcun diritto di dire che lui nn ti ami, se sei tu la prima che in vita tua hai tradito molte persone che si fidavano di te. 
Ok che molti dicono "tradisci chi ti tradisce" ma alla fine e sbagliato perche nessuno si fiderebbe piu di te, perche puoi tradire anche se lui nn ti abbia fatto nulla, perche la tua diverrebbe una scelta di vita per il quale vorrai sempre tradire e tradire, non bisogna essere cosi


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Ma che dici??? Questo forum è eccelso proprio perché è vario e ognuno porta il proprio know how e il proprio background......tié, beccati questa


 
polisemia si studia alle elementari e alle medie al giorno d'oggi.


----------



## ologramma (8 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ��
> polisemia si studia alle elementari e alle medie al giorno d'oggi.


Ecco perchè io non sapevo il significato, le scuole le ho frequentate molto tempo fa, quindi mi erudisco cliccando su google :up: chissà se avrò modo di usarla?
Ciao


----------



## Diletta (8 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> *Non puoi perdonare chi ti tradisce, perche se lo fa il motivo e chiaro "nn ti ama e nn lo ha mai fatto",* ok che perdonare a volte e sinonimo di superiorita ma io preferisco essere uno st####o vendicativo invece di essere un cornuto che continua a perdonare mentro la mia partner si fa altri,



Hai ragione: è difficilissimo perdonare chi ti tradisce e chi si mette nella condizione di provarci è uno che ama le sfide, qualche volta, però, come l'eccezione che conferma la regola, ci si riesce, non so come e non so perché, ma succede.
Ed è la speranza, a volte mischiata insieme ad un po' di presunzione di rientrare in queste eccezioni che ci fa insistere. 

Sul motivo che ti è chiaro, ancora una volta:
no no e poi no.
Poi, si può parlare del modo di amare dei traditori, alquanto discutibile...


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (8 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai ragione: è difficilissimo perdonare chi ti tradisce e chi si mette nella condizione di provarci è uno che ama le sfide, qualche volta, però, come l'eccezione che conferma la regola, ci si riesce, non so come e non so perché, ma succede.
> Ed è la speranza, a volte mischiata insieme ad un po' di presunzione di rientrare in queste eccezioni che ci fa insistere.
> 
> Sul motivo che ti è chiaro, ancora una volta:
> ...


Allora ora mi chiedo veramente che modo hanno ste persone di amare, se le stesse cose che dicono a te le vanno a raccontare ad altre?


----------



## Diletta (9 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Allora ora mi chiedo veramente che modo hanno ste persone di amare, se le stesse cose che dicono a te le vanno a raccontare ad altre?



Ah no: se è come dicessi tu, intransigenza galattica e fuori subito dalle scatole, anzi, dalla porta.
Chi dice le stesse cose e non sono vere (quasi sempre) è un idiota, oltre che traditore, e come tale va trattato. 
Se, invece, le dice perché convinto (quasi mai) il risultato non cambia perché se ne va lo stesso e forse anche per volontà sua.


----------



## Celeste (12 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Io se mia moglie mi facesse questo, sarei vendicativo come te, nn ascoltare chi ti dice di nn mandare email, fallo e umigliala davanti a suo marito e fai in modo che tutti vedano che tipo di persona e veramente un #####, e per tuo marito nn credere alle scuse che ti dice xk nn si puo fingere di provare qualcosa e se lo faceva da tempo e sempre le stesse cose nn fidarti troppo di lui, perche sicuramente oltre al tradimento psicologico ce anche quello sessuale, perche nn ci ha pensato 1 attimo a dirle che la amava e che la voleva, quindi nn fidarti piu di lui, senno sarai la stupida che lo perdona mentre va al letto con altrw


Ti riferisci all'argomento iniziale del post? Io non ho prove che la relazione sia stata "fisica" oltre che virtuale. Se lo é stata, é successo oltre 5 anni fa (quando lui é tornato a casa da "solo") - ormai cosa posso fare? incazzarmi retroattivamente e cacciarlo di casa per una cosa che non so se é successa?? Credo che in quel caso ormai le corna siano cadute in prescrizione. Se invece (come voglio credere) é solo bisogno di essere messo al centro dell'universo da una donna, perché forse dopo 20 anni di matrimonio certe cose si danno per scontate - beh io l'esame di coscienza me lo sono fatto eccome e sinceramente non credo di fargli mancare niente, ma si sa che donne e uomini pensano in modo diverso. Sul fatto dell'informare il marito dell'altra, in un momento di impeto ho l'ho contattato, senza dirgli le ragioni del mio messaggio e ora lui é lì che mi sollecita spiegazioni...


----------



## Uhlalá (14 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ��
> polisemia si studia alle elementari e alle medie al giorno d'oggi.


Confermo!


----------



## Uhlalá (14 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Ma bassa autostima di se stesso o del mondo in cui viviamo?
> Perché chi ha poca autostima di se stesso e perche le persone che gli stanno intorno, non lo trattano da persona umana con dei sentimenti, ma solo da rifiuto che non avra mai nessuno. E questa cosa crea le persone affette da un'atostima per se stesso che non tocca nemmeno il 2 % e questo fa in modo che lui per ogni segno di simpatia o affetto, incomincia a credere che si sia innamorato e che anche l'altro lo e di lui.



Eh?


----------



## Eratò (14 Marzo 2015)

Celeste ha detto:


> Ti riferisci all'argomento iniziale del post? *Io non ho prove che la relazione sia stata "fisica" oltre che virtuale. Se lo é stata, é successo oltre 5 anni fa (quando lui é tornato a casa da "solo") - ormai cosa posso fare? incazzarmi retroattivamente e cacciarlo di casa per una cosa che non so se é successa?? Credo che in quel caso ormai le corna siano cadute in prescrizione.* Se invece (come voglio credere) é solo bisogno di essere messo al centro dell'universo da una donna, perché forse dopo 20 anni di matrimonio certe cose si danno per scontate - beh io l'esame di coscienza me lo sono fatto eccome e sinceramente non credo di fargli mancare niente, ma si sa che donne e uomini pensano in modo diverso. Sul fatto dell'informare il marito dell'altra, in un momento d*i impeto ho l'ho contattato, senza dirgli le ragioni del mio messaggio e ora lui é lì che mi sollecita spiegazioni.*..


E quindi ,considerando il primo neretto,quella povera anima del marito deve tormentarsi chiedendo spiegazioni a te?La deve pagare lui insomma....


----------



## Horny (14 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me sì. Non amerà ma proverà dipendenza o riconoscenza per chi gli dà un po' di autostima.


Neppure i figli?


----------



## Horny (14 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Credo Brunetta che anche chi non ha autostima riesca ad amare, e anche tanto.
> Il problema casomai è che di fronte a certe situazioni umanamente intollerabili chi non ha autostima tende a far fatica a sganciarsi, per paura di rimanere solo perché non può trovare di meglio.
> O se vuoi perché sente di non meritarsi di meglio.


secondo brunetta si fatica a sganciarsi
appunto perché è in realtà una dipendenza.

per stare bene soli ci vuole sicuramente
autostima.


----------



## Uhlalá (14 Marzo 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> secondo brunetta si fatica a sganciarsi
> appunto perché è in realtà una dipendenza.
> 
> per stare bene soli ci vuole sicuramente
> autostima.


E c'ha ragione


----------



## Horny (14 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> E c'ha ragione


ohh certo, brunetta ha ragione
nel 90% dei casi.
:up:


----------



## Celeste (16 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E quindi ,considerando il primo neretto,quella povera anima del marito deve tormentarsi chiedendo spiegazioni a te?La deve pagare lui insomma....


Il marito dell'altra (non avente diritto) non deve tormentarsi e chiedere spiegazioni a me, ma credo che forse farebbe bene aprire gli occhi e stare "accorto" sulla sua dolce metà.
Ma la cosa bella é che quando ho detto a mio marito che avevo contattato l'altro mi ha detto "diglielo"... e lì mi sono balenati mille pensieri nella mente - devo fare tutto io perché non hai voglia di prenderti la responsabilità e tagliare i ponti con questa? Vuoi che il marito lo sappia perché così la crocifigge e te la toglie di mezzo? boh questa risposta mi é sembrata alquanto strana


----------



## Uhlalá (18 Marzo 2015)

Celeste ha detto:


> Il marito dell'altra (non avente diritto) non deve tormentarsi e chiedere spiegazioni a me, ma credo che forse farebbe bene aprire gli occhi e stare "accorto" sulla sua dolce metà.
> Ma la cosa bella é che quando ho detto a mio marito che avevo contattato l'altro mi ha detto "diglielo"... e lì mi sono balenati mille pensieri nella mente - devo fare tutto io perché non hai voglia di prenderti la responsabilità e tagliare i ponti con questa? Vuoi che il marito lo sappia perché così la crocifigge e te la toglie di mezzo? boh questa risposta mi é sembrata alquanto strana


Probabilmente intendeva dire "diglielo pure, sono cazzi loro, a me non può fregare di meno".....e su questo non ha tutti i torti, il problema siete voi due, il problema è vostro.....come ti ho già detto, non mettere altra carne al fuoco


----------



## Celeste (19 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Probabilmente intendeva dire "diglielo pure, sono cazzi loro, a me non può fregare di meno".....e su questo non ha tutti i torti, il problema siete voi due, il problema è vostro.....come ti ho già detto, non mettere altra carne al fuoco


Beh non mi sembrava proprio che non gli fregasse niente...almeno di lei....
Comunque ho una domanda per tutti i "traditi" che hanno deciso, nonostante tutto, di rimanere con i propri partner.... DOPO QUANTO TEMPO PASSA? intendo il dolore, la delusione, l'incazzatura...no, perché a me a distanza di qualche mese, ancora balenano davanti agli occhi i messaggi, le parole d'amore, le foto...e se lo guardo in faccia mi sale ancora la rogna....eppure sto andando da una amica analista, ma non riesco ad uscire dal loop....MESI? ANNI?? aiuto!!!


----------



## net (20 Marzo 2015)

E se ti avesse detto di non dirglielo?


----------



## Celeste (24 Marzo 2015)

net ha detto:


> E se ti avesse detto di non dirglielo?


Credo che l'avrei immediatamente avvisato.


----------



## net (24 Marzo 2015)

Celeste ha detto:


> Credo che l'avrei immediatamente avvisato.


Intendevo che secondo me il fatto che ti abbia detto di dirglielo è positivo. Significa che non gli importa. L'hai visto negativamente, ma secondo me potevi prenderla così se ti avese detto il contrario, se avesse cercato di convincerti a non dirglielo.


----------



## Celeste (24 Marzo 2015)

net ha detto:


> Intendevo che secondo me il fatto che ti abbia detto di dirglielo è positivo. Significa che non gli importa. L'hai visto negativamente, ma secondo me potevi prenderla così se ti avesse detto il contrario, se avesse cercato di convincerti a non dirglielo.


Si anche per me é positivo - infatti mi sono per ora trattenuta; vediamo come prosegue il suo processo di redenzione, se saprà convincermi di aver capito di aver fatto una str....  certo che é dura. Mi chiedevo dopo quanto tempo passa la delusione, l'amarezza e l'incazzatura....


----------



## mauro (24 Marzo 2015)

Celeste ha detto:


> Beh non mi sembrava proprio che non gli fregasse niente...almeno di lei....
> Comunque ho una domanda per tutti i "traditi" che hanno deciso, nonostante tutto, di rimanere con i propri partner.... DOPO QUANTO TEMPO PASSA? intendo il dolore, la delusione, l'incazzatura...no, perché a me a distanza di qualche mese, ancora balenano davanti agli occhi i messaggi, le parole d'amore, le foto...e se lo guardo in faccia mi sale ancora la rogna....eppure sto andando da una amica analista, ma non riesco ad uscire dal loop....MESI? ANNI?? aiuto!!!


Io penso di non essere ancora stato tradito...ma quasi...anzi sono stato tradito...x me tradimento non è solo fisico , ma anche tradire la fiducia...dopo questo lungo preambolo direi.....mai.....ci sarà sempre il sospetto e la paura...almeno x me..


----------



## Celeste (25 Marzo 2015)

mauro ha detto:


> Io penso di non essere ancora stato tradito...ma quasi...anzi sono stato tradito...x me tradimento non è solo fisico , ma anche tradire la fiducia...dopo questo lungo preambolo direi.....mai.....ci sarà sempre il sospetto e la paura...almeno x me..


Grazie Mauro, la mia paura é proprio quella - magari metti la delusione in un angolo, magari riesci a ricostruire qualcosa, ma il sospetto rimane sempre.


----------

